# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Kraftwerks Dreamworld Adventures

## Kraftwerk

Welcome to my Dream Journal. A journal of strange dream world experiences from giving birth to gummy bears, to playing hide and go seek with police officers.... Enjoy. 

TABLE OF CONTENTS~ Here I've archived all the important/hillarious dreams I've had. If your looking to just read the lucids, just go to the red dreams. If you want to read just the nightmares/ Night Terrors, read the grey dreams. (I don't usually put them up here though, so they will be few and far between) 
First Lucid- Page 1
Jigsaw- Page 1
Jigsaw Pt 2- Page 1
Shower - Page 1
Neofrokyo (FTH for the hilarity)- Page 1
To Japan- Page 2
I. Am. GOD!- Page 2
Him- Page 2
Crap- Page 3
Mission Trip - Page 3 
Flying Success- Page 3
Golf- Page 3
When Punkahs Fly/ D.C'S WHERE ARE YOU?/Fragment-"CYGNUS! CYGNUS! GUESS WHAT CYGNUS!"/Cami-Miniskirt Day - Page 4 (All in the same post)
 Dream Paralysis- Page 4
Lucid dream within a dream- Page 4

Here, try some of this acid- Page 4
Some Dream Goals of mine:
Have a  shared dream []
Fly []
Meet Dream Guide []
Summon Chuck Norris []
Control Gravity []
Stop time []
Use Telekinesis []
Have a battle with someone real through shared dreaming []
Go to space []
Travel back in time []
Become incredibly huge []
Become incredibly small []
Learn Necromancy []
Use Necromancy to Create a Zombie Apocalypse []
Use Shotgun to end a zombie apocalypse []
Test out Lucid Composition []

*Past Recolections
*
__________________________________________________  ____________
I was stranded in the middle of a desert.. I've had a few dreams like this, but this time was different, both my legs were made of chocolate. Naturally, I ate them both, and realized Id have to crawl out of the desert with only my arms, then my arms turned into chocolate, and I ate them. I slowly died of starvation (Which took about 5 minutes XD)... The sad part is I hate chocolate.
__________________________________________________  _____________
The strangest dream I ever had, was when I was pregnant with a brood of gummy bears, I gave birth and they just kept spewing out of... there. I then deflated like a popped balloon. What has been dreamed, cannot be un-dreamed.
__________________________________________________  ______________
*The real thing*

I was walking along a rode near my house, and I see the rode sign says 7th street. I realized this, and concurred I must be dreaming, because the streets name is actually oak. At this point I became lucid. My first impulse was to fly, so I ran really fast, Jumped, and... faceplanted I had a false awakening here, where I ran down the stairs and yelled "I HAD A LUCID DREAM! I HAD A LUCID DREAM!"... Talk about adding insult to injury...:/

----------


## cygnus

haha faceplant. nice job getting lucid. i look forward to seeing more entries!  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> haha faceplant. nice job getting lucid. i look forward to seeing more entries!



Thanks! I have LOADS of dream goals, and can't wait to see how they turn out!! Its time to sleep actually! (Yay  ::banana:: )

----------


## Kraftwerk

Very Vauge dream last night... I woke up and new what it was, but 5 minutes later, all I remembered was monolauging about Lucid Dreaming.... Wow :/

----------


## Kraftwerk

Not sure if this counts as a dream, but earlier today I had a wild attempt. I got to a stage where I didn't have sleep paralysis, but still had halucinations. At first I saw green plasma type stuff, but it morphed and twisted until I was speeding down a dark tunnel towards the light, I hit the light, and there was a huge flash. I had no more hallucinations after that.

----------


## Kraftwerk

FRAGMENT
__________
I was lost inside of my school, desperately looking for someone.. I found one teacher, who led me to another, who led me to another. My school was really huge, and had a lot more rooms than I've ever remembered seeing.

Jigsaw
_______
Last night I dreamed I wanted to run away. I ran out my house, and down the street for a long while until I realized I was lost. I wandered around for a bit, looking at many familiar landmarks, wondering how I could be so lost. I figured out all the locations and things were jumbled up, like someone had stuck the pieces of a puzzle together the wrong way to form a different picture. In a desperate attempt to get home, I climbed on top of a very large house (4 stories) and looked across the landscape. After admiring this beautiful and very mixed up view, I awoke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Not sure if this counts as a dream, but earlier today I had a wild attempt. I got to a stage where I didn't have sleep paralysis, but still had halucinations. At first I saw green plasma type stuff, but it morphed and twisted until I was speeding down a dark tunnel towards the light, I hit the light, and there was a huge flash. I had no more hallucinations after that.



Wow! That is a wormhole!





> FRAGMENT
> __________
> I was lost inside of my school, desperately looking for someone.. I found one teacher, who led me to another, who led me to another. My school was really huge, and had a lot more rooms than I've ever remembered seeing.
> 
> Jigsaw
> _______
> Last night I dreamed I wanted to run away. I ran out my house, and down the street for a long while until I realized I was lost. I wandered around for a bit, looking at many familiar landmarks, wondering how I could be so lost. I figured out all the locations and things were jumbled up, like someone had stuck the pieces of a puzzle together the wrong way to form a different picture. In a desperate attempt to get home, I climbed on top of a very large house (4 stories) and looked across the landscape. After admiring this beautiful and very mixed up view, I awoke.



I had so many dream just like that when I was a teenager and in my early 20's.





> Thanks! I have LOADS of dream goals, and can't wait to see how they turn out!! Its time to sleep actually! (Yay )



That's awesome. the more you have, the better.





> Very Vauge dream last night... I woke up and new what it was, but 5 minutes later, all I remembered was monolauging about Lucid Dreaming.... Wow :/



I hate that. Some bastard saying, "You will never lucid dream, HAHAHA!" I heard that before. What is monolaughing?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Wow! That is a wormhole!
> 
> 
> 
> I had so many dream just like that when I was a teenager and in my early 20's.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. the more you have, the better.
> ...



Crap.  monologuing is what I meant lol  :tongue2: 
EDIT: And whats a wormhole?

----------


## Kraftwerk

Last night I had the oportunity to try: FILD WILD WBTB DEILD.

I freaking failed all of them, and I remember but one thing from my dreams. Yelling "COME BACK BETSIE"! I'm very upset right now.

----------


## cygnus

you might be overloading yourself with techniques! just take your time to settle into something. 

monolaughing? betsy?  ::lol::

----------


## Kraftwerk

> you might be overloading yourself with techniques! just take your time to settle into something. 
> 
> monolaughing? betsy?



I type these right after I wake up. Cut me some slack  ::D: 
I really wanna know who Betsie is too.. (the name betsie  :tongue2: )

----------


## Kraftwerk

Yet again, I have but a fragment to share. I was chatting with a very good friend of mine on facebook, and she said "You need to turn your life around, or there will be dire consequences. I'll make sure that happens whether its turning your life around or the dire consequences"... Why do I get these tantalizing fragments?

----------


## Kraftwerk

snip

----------


## Kraftwerk

19.11.2009Jigsaw part 2 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My Dream recall is back from a 3 day dry spell...

I was back in jigsaw world, everything was mixed up... I was walking with my dad, he said to move your mouth while you were really looking around, so it would look like you were talking. He told me to watch out for ninjas of some sort.. (Don't ask). Then I remember participating in this parade, I was a zombie of some sort. Then everyone in the parade started doing the thriller dance, and I realized they were all zombies too. Then I noticed the ninjas again, and started running. I was still in jigsaw land, and was very confused to open a door to a chinese resteraunt and find myself in japan. I then ran down the streets of tokyo and opened another door, I walked into my science classroom and had a conversation with my science teacher. Oddly enough we had a conversation about ninjas. The dream faded out at this point, I don't remember anything after this.

Despite this being extremely trippy, and not making much sense in the way of plot line, its the most vivid dream I've ever had. it looked BETTER than real life. Its been 15 hours since I had the dream and I can recall it in perfect detail. Maybe now i'll have vivid dreams with a STORYLINE  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Crap.  monologuing is what I meant lol 
> EDIT: And whats a wormhole?



A wormhole is a tunnel between dimensions, between worlds.  You can actually perceive them sometimes. People see them as tunnels, corkscrews, vortexes, hallways sometimes.  





> 19.11.2009Jigsaw part 2 (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> My Dream recall is back from a 3 day dry spell...
> 
> I was back in jigsaw world, everything was mixed up... I was walking with my dad, he said to move your mouth while you were really looking around, so it would look like you were talking. He told me to watch out for ninjas of some sort.. (Don't ask). Then I remember participating in this parade, I was a zombie of some sort. Then everyone in the parade started doing the thriller dance, and I realized they were all zombies too. Then I noticed the ninjas again, and started running. I was still in jigsaw land, and was very confused to open a door to a chinese resteraunt and find myself in japan. I then ran down the streets of tokyo and opened another door, I walked into my science classroom and had a conversation with my science teacher. Oddly enough we had a conversation about ninjas. The dream faded out at this point, I don't remember anything after this.
> 
> Despite this being extremely trippy, and not making much sense in the way of plot line, its the most vivid dream I've ever had. it looked BETTER than real life. Its been 15 hours since I had the dream and I can recall it in perfect detail. Maybe now i'll have vivid dreams with a STORYLINE



More wormholes. You naturally teleport. All you need to do is open a door, and visualize where you want to go on the other side. Fuckin COOL MAN.

----------


## Kraftwerk

So basically, once I become lucid I'll have epic teleportation powers?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So basically, once I become lucid I'll have epic teleportation powers?



Probably.  Just imagine a door in front of you, or find a door, and then just picture where you want to go and step through.

----------


## Kraftwerk

22.11.2009Shower (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was showering, something which I've never dreamed about before, when someone rushed in and started yelling at me, he was accusing me of something but I can't remember what. I chased him through "jigsaw world" which is offically my new dreamsign  :tongue2: . I caught up with him, after running through parts of japan, germany, france and china. I caught him at a MC Donalds in Tokyo. He and 5 other people that I know in RL, started accusing me of flying. I desperatly made up some random excuse as to why I wasn't flying, but they wouldn't believe me. The dream faded at this point and I woke up. I <3 Jigsaw World.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I just got done talking to a friend that went to someplace like Jigsaw world lastnight. She doesn't read my DJ, and she remembers going with a group of friends to convince me not to do something... thats freaking scary.

----------


## Kraftwerk

24.11.2009FRAGMENT-NEOFROKYO (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I rembered talking to this girl who I had been in a play with recently. For whatever reason she was in her costume. We were telling jokes or something, but weirdly, 4 people who I know from the internet only appeared and wered like "Hey wanna play some Neo-Neo-Neo-Tokso, I mean Neofrokyo I mean Neotaekwondo, I mean neocroakio I mean NEOTOKYO! Thats it neotokyo!!!"... Thats it. 
BUT! This dream shows some interesting things:
1. I have never seen internet friends in my dreams before
and 
2. Apparently I have to lie in bed for an hour to recall anything.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 24.11.2009FRAGMENT-NEOFROKYO (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I rembered talking to this girl who I had been in a play with recently. For whatever reason she was in her costume. We were telling jokes or something, but weirdly, 4 people who I know from the internet only appeared and wered like "Hey wanna play some Neo-Neo-Neo-Tokso, I mean Neofrokyo I mean Neotaekwondo, I mean neocroakio I mean NEOTOKYO! Thats it neotokyo!!!"... Thats it. 
> BUT! This dream shows some interesting things:
> 1. I have never seen internet friends in my dreams before
> and 
> 2. Apparently I have to lie in bed for an hour to recall anything.



I lie in bed with my eyes closed as soon as I wake up, without moving, to recall dreams sometimes. The longest ever was about an hour and a half.

I have seen internet friends in dreams!

----------


## Kraftwerk

> I lie in bed with my eyes closed as soon as I wake up, without moving, to recall dreams sometimes. The longest ever was about an hour and a half.
> 
> I have seen internet friends in dreams!



I feel like I'm taking things at a nice pace. I've nearly wilded, I've had a pseudo shared dream, and things are starting to make sense now. Of course once things make sense, they will likely become more confusing than before.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> 24.11.2009FRAGMENT-NEOFROKYO (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
>  "Hey wanna play some Neo-Neo-Neo-Tokso, I mean Neofrokyo I mean Neotaekwondo, I mean neocroakio I mean NEOTOKYO! Thats it neotokyo!!!"... Thats it.



Does that even exist, or were the DCs just saying that?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Does that even exist, or were the DCs just saying that?



Neotokyo is a sourcemod (Either of HL2 or Counterstrike).. It was quite hilarious looking back. "NEOFROKYO"

----------


## Kraftwerk

I'm away from home, (Vacation) so this will be non-format. Sowwy

FRAG-GLASSES
---------
I was at school, and for some reason my vision was TERRIBLE. It was as if someone had splashed ink on my eyes. It was threaded maybe, as if ink was running through my veins. But thats enough weird ink description. I was in a class where somehow everyone thought I was the most hilarious person on earth. In a laugh at you way. But for whatever reason, that didn't bug me in the least. I just said "Ok guys, whatever". Then I said "WHERE ARE MY GOSHDARN GLASSES" and they all nearly died laughing. At this point I was a little ticked, so I left class. This is where the dream fades

I had another fragment, but I can't remember it to save my life.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Your High Clarity 3D glasses are in your pocket.

----------


## cygnus

> "WHERE ARE MY GOSHDARN GLASSES"



haha  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> haha



I'm so weird in my dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraftwerk

3 Auditory FRAGMENTS-
"GIVE ME THE FREAKING ORANGE"~
"THIS. IS. SCIIIIEEENNCEEE FAAAAIR!"~
"JUST BECAUSE I DON'T WANT TO DO ANYTHING DOESN'T MEAN I DON'T HAVE TO. SO SIT DOWN, SHUT UP, AND EAT YOUR DONUTS!"
__________________________________________________  _________________
I'm scared now.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> "THIS. IS. SCIIIIEEENNCEEE FAAAAIR!"



ROFL. I can _only_ imagine the kind of chaos that might have ensued, after that outburst.  ::lol:: 

<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## Kraftwerk

> ROFL. I can _only_ imagine the kind of chaos that might have ensued, after that outburst. 
> 
> <input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">



I wish I remembered! (Honestly Science fair has been on my mind a lot lately too, I hope I don't snap when I'm there O.O)

----------


## Kraftwerk

29.11.2009FRAGMENT-Lack of Internet (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my room, browsing dream views when suddenly: KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK "ARE YOU LOOKING AT PORN MISTER?"... It was my grandfather. It wasn't even my real grandfather, just a dream one. He breaks down the door and shakes me. He yells "WHAT IS THIS NEW FANGELED DREAMING DREAMING CRAP?" I try to explain, but he's already pulled the plug on my computer. He pulls a sludgehammer (Out of god knows where) and bashes my computer really hard. He then pulls me along with him down stairs, and rips the router in half. Finally, he calls the internet company to tell cancel the internet. What a strange fragment :/

----------


## Kraftwerk

30.11.2009TO JAPAN! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my bed at the house, when my Dad rushed in yelling "WE NEED TO GO TO JAPAN! RIGHT NOW"
"But why dad?"
"BECAUSE I SAID SO!"
He rushed me out of the house, and we ran to my school. Once there we booked flights using the computers there (I am confused as to why we didn't use the ones at the house -__-).. We jumped on a plane, and everything went black for a few seconds.
"WAKE UP! WAKE UP!"
I opened my eyes and we were in a taxi cab, he told us (With a thick asian accent)
"GET OUT OF CAR. I HAVE NO GOT ALL DAY"
We jumped out of the car, and went to what I call a DL, Dream location called the department store. 
    The "Department Store" is a very tall tower in japan, that has anything imagineable. One of the rooms is made completely out of chocolate. Theres even an empty elevator shaft for "Indoor Base jumping". Last time I was there I was kicked out for shoplifting. (Even though it was my Mom stealing things >8C).
     Once in the department store, the dream faded. I don't remember what happened after we got inside.

This is a really good example of a DL. Which are specific locations seen only in my dreams. These are excelent dream signs, but I haven't gotten lucid off of going to one yet.

----------


## cygnus

oh crap your dreams are so funny. ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> oh crap your dreams are so funny.



Thanks cyg! It should be interesting to see what happens when I get lucid in a strange/funny dream.

----------


## cygnus

yeah i'm going to work extra hard to get you there, just because it'll be so entertaining  :wink2: 

*gives birth to gummy bears*

oh i'm tired now, maybe not.

----------


## Mzzkc

I lawled Kraft. A lot.

Here's hoping we can get you your first lucid.

Remember. I'll be watching to make sure you do a good job. You know. . . while you sleep. 

>.>

----------


## Kraftwerk

> I lawled Kraft. A lot.
> 
> Here's hoping we can get you your *first lucid.*
> 
> Remember. I'll be watching to make sure you do a good job. You know. . . while you sleep. 
> 
> >.>



I've had 1 lucid, but it was an epic fail. Heres hoping to getting a good lucid  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

> I've had 1 lucid, but it was an epic fail. Heres hoping to getting a good lucid



*facepalms*





> *The real thing*
> 
> I was walking along a rode near my house, and I see the rode sign says 7th street. I realized this, and concurred I must be dreaming, because the streets name is actually oak. At this point I became lucid. My first impulse was to fly, so I ran really fast, Jumped, and... faceplanted I had a false awakening here, where I ran down the stairs and yelled "I HAD A LUCID DREAM! I HAD A LUCID DREAM!"... Talk about adding insult to injury...:/



Figures the only one I missed was your lucid. I feel silly nao.

----------


## Kraftwerk

01.12.2009I. AM. GOD! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was sitting in my room on my bed. Listening to my Mother... yell at herself. I thought "HEY WHAT IF I'M DREAMING? THEN I WOULDN'T BE BORED!" She came up stairs and I asked her:
"Am I dreaming"
"Of course not."
I did the nose plug reality check just to be safe and..LUCID! I feel as if I can do anything! I feel powerfull! Omnipotent! I. AM. GOD! Then everything goes black and I'm back in my room. "Ha" I say outloud, "This is just a  false awakening". I do the noseplug RC again..... "Crap."

----------


## Kraftwerk

01.12.2009Him... (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

  I was in the grass, making "Grass Angels" (Don't try to make sense of it).. When I see this mans face overhead. I get up, and slowly back away. He chases me through a Dream Location I call "The Lakeside". The lakeside has a community center, a few ships on the docks, a childrens playground, and a large ammount of exotic plantlife. I suspect this is very loosely based off a location I know in RL. 
I continue running until I get on one of the boats, the mystery man is approaching. I get in, and he comes at me yelling "YOU HAVEN'T GOT MUCH TIME LEFT!"... This is were things get bizarre. I look at him and say
"CAN I JUST CALL MY MOTHER"
"Um..... OK"
"BEAM ME UP SCOTTY"
"Right away cap'in" my mother says this in a scottish accent. Its downright hilarious.
I blink and suddenly I'm in the car driving along the road with my mother. The dream fades here.
However non-sensical this dream may seem, that "Guy" was really scarey. He had an evil presence to him... and somehow he seemed like.... "More than a DC". I don't know what he was, but I sincerely hope he doesn't show up in the future.

----------


## cygnus

> I did the nose plug reality check just to be safe and..LUCID! I feel as if I can do anything! I feel powerfull! Omnipotent! I. AM. GOD! Then everything goes black and I'm back in my room. "Ha" I say outloud, "This is just a  false awakening". I do the noseplug RC again..... "Crap."



hey good job!  ::D: 
just remember that RCs can always fail - if you think you're dreaming, well... you probably are! i never have to do a RC to confirm that i'm dreaming.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 01.12.2009I. AM. GOD! (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was sitting in my room on my bed. Listening to my Mother... yell at herself. I thought "HEY WHAT IF I'M DREAMING? THEN I WOULDN'T BE BORED!" She came up stairs and I asked her:
> "Am I dreaming"
> "Of course not."
> I did the nose plug reality check just to be safe and..LUCID! I feel as if I can do anything! I feel powerfull! Omnipotent! I. AM. GOD! Then everything goes black and I'm back in my room. "Ha" I say outloud, "This is just a  false awakening". I do the noseplug RC again..... "Crap."



 :laugh: 

Good job doing the RC upon your false false awakening! I can't count how many times that happened to me.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> hey good job! 
> just remember that RCs can always fail - if you think you're dreaming, well... you probably are! i never have to do a RC to confirm that i'm dreaming.



Will do. And thanks nomad! what was coolest was that I got to experience full sleep paralysis  ::D:  (When I woke up, I had it for like a second. And I STILL thought it was an FA  ::D: )

----------


## Kraftwerk

Last night I had a dream that seemed to be about 2 hours long. The sad part is, I can only remember little details, and those only come to me  periodically during the day when connections are made. Its inferiating that I had such a great dream, and can only rememeber that it was great, long and vivid.

----------


## cygnus

aw don't be infuriated  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> aw don't be infuriated



I'm Better now. Annnddd NEW AND IMPROVED TABLE O CONTENTS  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

03.12.2009FRAGMENT-Pimp (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I have a very vauge recollection of last nights dreams. All I remember is there was this indian boy at my school who had become a pimp. It was very strange.EDIT: This is really all I remember. I remember absolutely no plot details :/

----------


## Rena_Chan

> 30.11.2009TO JAPAN! (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was in my bed at the house, when my Dad rushed in yelling "WE NEED TO GO TO JAPAN! RIGHT NOW"
> "But why dad?"
> "BECAUSE I SAID SO!"
> He rushed me out of the house, and we ran to my school. Once there we booked flights using the computers there (I am confused as to why we didn't use the ones at the house -__-).. We jumped on a plane, and everything went black for a few seconds.
> "WAKE UP! WAKE UP!"
> ...







> 29.11.2009FRAGMENT-Lack of Internet (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was in my room, browsing dream views when suddenly: KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK "ARE YOU LOOKING AT PORN MISTER?"... It was my grandfather. It wasn't even my real grandfather, just a dream one. He breaks down the door and shakes me. He yells "WHAT IS THIS NEW FANGELED DREAMING DREAMING CRAP?" I try to explain, but he's already pulled the plug on my computer. He pulls a sludgehammer (Out of god knows where) and bashes my computer really hard. He then pulls me along with him down stairs, and rips the router in half. Finally, he calls the internet company to tell cancel the internet. What a strange fragment :/



Your dreams are hilarious!  ::laughhard::

----------


## Rosewhip137

> Last night I had a dream that seemed to be about 2 hours long. The sad part is, I can only remember little details, and those only come to me  periodically during the day when connections are made. Its inferiating that I had such a great dream, and can only rememeber that it was great, long and vivid.



Scary thing is, I had a long wonderful dream that left me feeling so happy when I woke up this same night and I couldn't remember most of it when i woke up either. More and more I notice that you and I are connected mentally, good pairing for attempt to DS I say!

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Scary thing is, I had a long wonderful dream that left me feeling so happy when I woke up this same night and I couldn't remember most of it when i woke up either. More and more I notice that you and I are connected mentally, good pairing for attempt to DS I say!



Very! I'll be open to trying it as soon as I complete a couple of dream goals (I just want to be lucid  a few more times)

----------


## Rosewhip137

yea me too, I'm still on my way to practice, I wanna be at 2 a week or more before that. Because what's the point of you don't have a shot of the other person being lucid haha.

3 lucids isn't enough yet :-p

----------


## Kraftwerk

> yea me too, I'm still on my way to practice, I wanna be at 2 a week or more before that. Because what's the point of you don't have a shot of the other person being lucid haha.
> 
> 3 lucids isn't enough yet :-p



NO! YOU HAVE 3 LUCIDS. I ONLY HAVE 2 > :Sad:

----------


## Rosewhip137

Haha, only one step ahead, I've noticed that I get one once a week at the moment.

Like Friday of week 1
Followed by Saturday of week 2
And then Thursday of week 3

So the day varies, but so far once a week.

I liked your "I. Am. God." schpeel, it was entertaining ^^'

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Haha, only one step ahead, I've noticed that I get one once a week at the moment.
> 
> Like Friday of week 1
> Followed by Saturday of week 2
> And then Thursday of week 3
> 
> So the day varies, but so far once a week.
> 
> I liked your "I. Am. God." schpeel, it was entertaining ^^'



Thank you, thank you, my subconsious takes cash only.  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

07.12.2009Fragment- Crap  (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I hardly remember anything, except for noseplugging, the RC failing, and things spinning in and out of focus. I felt my physical body in bed, and the dream began to fade THEN I looked at my hands. Things stopped spinning, and became slightly clearer (But still less vivid than I've ever experienced) and I visualized a location. I don't remember what happened after that..... Crap
Actually, Now I'm theorizing that I woke up after that and tried to DEILD... Worse, I think it was successfull. W-O-W. 2 LDs one night, and I can't remember Either. This is very frustrating -__-

----------


## cygnus

YAAAAY!!!

you looked at your hands!! 

you should be happy with yourself.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> YAAAAY!!!
> 
> you looked at your hands!! 
> 
> you should be happy with yourself.



And I Deilded  ::D: . I know I did now because I remember closing my eyes, feeling my body in bed and losing the dream. Then I visualized another dream scene and went right in. Shame I don't remember :p

----------


## Kraftwerk

08.12.2009Fragment- Kroger (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is another one of those weird fragments. I remember getting out of the car with my father, and walking into kroger. We sat down on the couches (In Kroger O.o) and chatted for a while... Thats all i remember as of now. How sad :/

----------


## Rosewhip137

I"m So Upset You Didn't Remember Them!!! Ergghhh

----------


## Kraftwerk

Dream recall returns! Mostly. This was a really long dream (1 hour +) so I'm not going to type it up in my DJ, but I'll give the gist: I went to the bookstore with my dad, came home, and my computer got a virus. What an exciting dream huh? Well its better than nothing!  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

> Dream recall returns! Mostly. This was a really long dream (1 hour +) so I'm not going to type it up in my DJ, but I'll give the gist: I went to the bookstore with my dad, came home, and my computer got a virus. What an exciting dream huh? Well its better than nothing!



What kinda virus?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> What kinda virus?



I went to a phishing website that spammed my Facebook account with porn. Thats about it :/

----------


## Kraftwerk

14.12.2009Mission Trip (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is one of the strange dreams  that isn't very funny. My mother forced me to go to a church for some reason. She drops me off at the front door and says to "have a good time". I'm very confused at this point, and it only adds to the confusion when I see a congo line of fully grown men in *diapers*. They dance down the hallways of the church, and when I ask where their going, they say their taking a roadtrip to south america. I take their word for it. When they all leave things get interesting, I realize no-one is arround and decide I want to go home. The doors don't open. This is where things get rather hazy (recall wise).. I at this point ran to the nearest childrens nursery (in the church) and found a tricycle. I rode the tricycle down the hallways just for the heck of it.  Next I found a tenis ball and started bouncing it against the wall in a big room (Does this remind you of anything....?), finally I sit down and start writing on a type writer. I forgot what I wrote XD (Although I can guess...). Finally I strip and run arround naked... Then everything goes dark, and when I wake up, the door is open. I put my clothes back on and run out of the building, not wishing to remain inside anymore. I walk home in the dark, and eventually arrive at an apartment complex I identify as "home" in my dream. I walk in, and wake my Mom up for some reason. She looked at me quizically and then something... Strange happened. She started to.. change. I can't describe it, but it was horrifying. I was gripped with terror and woke myself up immediatly. I lie in bed for a few seconds, and then.. Something strange happens. My throat tightens up making it incrediblly difficult to breathe. I sit bold upright making this... sound as I barely breathe. It was like trying to breathe through a straw when someones plugged the other end. My mother rushes to me with a glass of water, and my throat loosens up. Just to be safe I RC. Nothing. Would there be any correlation between the nightmare and the breathing attack? I really don't know..This dream seriously freaked me out. I really don't want to experience that "breathing issue" again.

----------


## Darkborne

I think it was shock, my man. Sounds like it was all in your head to me. Just be calm and cool and collected, take a deep breath.

----------


## Rosewhip137

Can you expand upon this "Changing" at all? I'm very intrigued.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Can you expand upon this "Changing" at all? I'm very intrigued.



Its very hard to put into words. I looked at her face, her *expression changed* and then... Its like something else came into the dream and took her body. Terror rushed over me. It was very strange.

----------


## Kraftwerk

17.12.2009Flying Success (Flying fail pt. 2) (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm sitting on the edge of a lake with my dad, and for some reason, i'm messing with my taekwando gear. (Maybe because I had an awards ceremony for it last night) I drop a piece into the lake accidently and take it back out. My dad says "Uh-oh, Looks like you can't ever wear that again!" I look intently in the water and say: "What do you mean dad? This is a dream. None of this is real, and that gear is going to be just fine." I reality check and FORGET TO LOOK AT MY HANDS > :Sad: . Then.... I'm lucid. But not completely lucid, just kind of lucid. Like somewhere in my mind I'm *vaugely* aware I am dreaming. Then.... SCENE CHANGE. I'm on a bus full of people, and still Lucid. Whenever I look certain places the enviorment phases out and there is blackness with white letters, kind of like a command prompt. I don't feel like playing with this, so instead I break the window, and fly out if it. I come back down to the ground, and run, and jump again. This time I am able to fly about 20 feet before landing! I start running through the dream, and the DC's follow me. Suddenly we're all singing... It was the strangest most beuatiful thing I've ever heard, It somewhat resembled a broadway showtune. Then we all started singing that song from peter pan and I run jump and fly again singing "I can fly! I can fly! I can FLYYYYY!" and wake up. 
Despite how blurry/unvivid the dream was, and how I was only half lucid. The last part was truely beautiful.
*Dream Goals Acomplished*
Flying [X]
Water Based Dream [X] (Be proud cyg!)
Telling a DC this is a dream to get lucid [x]
Singing in a dream [x]

 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 
HECK YAH! A successfull Lucid! This is gonna be a fun day  ::D:

----------


## louie54

> 17.12.2009Flying Success (Flying fail pt. 2) (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I'm sitting on the edge of a lake with my dad, and for some reason, i'm messing with my taekwando gear. (Maybe because I had an awards ceremony for it last night) I drop a piece into the lake accidently and take it back out. My dad says "Uh-oh, Looks like you can't ever wear that again!" I look intently in the water and say: "What do you mean dad? This is a dream. None of this is real, and that gear is going to be just fine." I reality check and FORGET TO LOOK AT MY HANDS >. Then.... I'm lucid. But not completely lucid, just kind of lucid. Like somewhere in my mind I'm *vaugely* aware I am dreaming. Then.... SCENE CHANGE. I'm on a bus full of people, and still Lucid. Whenever I look certain places the enviorment phases out and there is blackness with white letters, kind of like a command prompt. I don't feel like playing with this, so instead I break the window, and fly out if it. I come back down to the ground, and run, and jump again. This time I am able to fly about 20 feet before landing! I start running through the dream, and the DC's follow me. Suddenly we're all singing... It was the strangest most beuatiful thing I've ever heard, It somewhat resembled a broadway showtune. Then we all started singing that song from peter pan and I run jump and fly again singing "I can fly! I can fly! I can FLYYYYY!" and wake up. 
> Despite how blurry/unvivid the dream was, and how I was only half lucid. The last part was truely beautiful.
> *Dream Goals Acomplished*
> Flying [X]
> Water Based Dream [X] (Be proud cyg!)
> ...



NICE ONE. Just remember to assert the statement "this is only a dream, gravity DOESN'T exist!!!". Works like a charm (I guess). Works for me anyway. But since you were only half-lucid, I'm not sure how hard that would have been.

I just browsed through a couple of your dreams. *asian accent* "Get out of my car, I don't got all day", haha you seem to have some funny dreams.

Congrats though  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

Thanks for the encouragement louie! Hopefully next time Ill fly faster and higher.

----------


## cygnus

yeaaaa i am proud of you. a water-based lucid  :smiley: 

and don't worry about the scene change/haziness - you'll find your hands and stabilize soon enough.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Fragment: Old Style of Dreams
Last night I remember being at an old movie theatre with some friends. I remember crying on one of their shoulders for a good 10 minutes but thats it. It was a very confusing dream. All I remember is that the rest was back to the old style of dreams. Strange and Beautiful instead of Random and Funny. Expect a change in tone of my dreams.. (And thanks Cyg!)

----------


## Kraftwerk

24.12.2009Fragment-Hyperion (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Last night I got to experience something amazing. I got to go to a planet that was a mix between Hyperion and Pandora. I can't remember much, but the one thing I remember vividly is flying through the air, swinging over a canyon tarzan style. I have to come back here!!

----------


## Rosewhip137

I'm very happy for your success lately. I haven't had much although I have been practicing the CANWILD technique which I believe I am having alot of success with =]

----------


## Kraftwerk

27.12.2009Golf (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is another deild gone wrong, This time I can remember it, but not the dream before. I was on a street, hitting golf balls down the hill, when a DC runs up to me. Shes crying and looks me in the eyes and says 
"If I play golf, will it cure my Boys cancer?" (Remember, I am only VAUGELY aware I am dreaming at this point)
"Erm..."
"Oh PLEASE teach me to play golf! PLEASE!" For whatever reason, I refuse and continue to hit golf balls down the hill. Even though I am lucid, I just keep hitting golf balls... Stupid semi lucidity.

The Good:
The dream was about 40 minutes long, I just remember the tale end of the deild.
I had another lucid before that.
The Bad: 
I didn't even try to control my dream, I just kept hitting golf balls.
I forgot everything but hitting golf balls.

----------


## Kraftwerk

31.12.2009When Punkahs Fly (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was riding in a plane above the bahamas. It was beuatifully vivid, almost better than real life. I jumped out with a middle aged man who appeared to be guiding us and some friends, we glided through the air on.. a punkah of all things. We glided and glided through the beautiful islands, and a realization hit me: What if I'm dreaming? I pinched my nose, took a deep breath in, and became completely and totally lucid. The punkah twirled down and down, and we landed lightly on the ground. I lifted the punkah high above my head, running along the ground, as if to catch a breeze, I jumped, and did catch a little wind, but I spiraled down into the water. Things twisted and blurred here, and all I remember after this point is a series of disconected images of beuatiful things, that would change into horrible things. Its difficult to describe. I woke up, grabbed a glass of water, lied down, and continued my dreaming adventures.31.12.2009"Oh DC's... where ARE you?" (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was sitting in my room this time, at the computer, when the girl I was talking to said "I think your dreaming right now.. You really should reality check." I plugged my nose, and sure enough I was dreaming and fully lucid again. Then, everything went black, and I got the same stream of disconected images as last time. I opened my eyes and looked arround. I was in my room. Out of will I yelled 
"HA! You can't fool me! I know I'm still dreaming!" I plugged my nose and breathed in, it was merely a false awakening. I broke my window and jumped out onto the ground, ready to explore this dreaming wonderland. The first thing I wanted to do was mess with some DC's, I called out "OH DC'S... WHERE ARE YOU!" but there were none in sight. I explored the neighbor hood for a while, as I did, things became more and more vivid. I remember finding a house full of chickens, but other than that, the neighborhood was completely unremarkable.

I decided to set off somewhere where I could find some Dream Characters. I began to run to the school, and would jump in the air every so often and glide a ways. It was simmilar to skipping, but with huge steps. A thought hit me. _I haven't found my dream guide yet._

I looked arround the street, no dream characters in sight and yelled to the sky "DREAM GUIDE! SHOW YOURSELF". I blinked, and opened my eyes. I was in bed. I reality checked, only to find I was awake. I rolled over in my bed, and went back to sleep.31.12.2009Fragment-"CYGNUS! CYGNUS! GUESS WHAT CYGNUS!" (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a small room, sitting arround a table with some other people. We talked of dreaming related things and made idle chatter. I listened in, and heard someone call themselves waking nomad. I realized I was in dreamviews group chat. Waking nomad was discussing a shared dreaming scheme with raven knight. A plan to prove its existance or something. I was bored of the topic, so I changed the subject and yelled to cygnus "CYGNUS! CYGNUS! GUESS WHAT? I had the BEST lucid dream last night! I was flying in the bahamas on a PUNKAH. It was AMAZING!"
The dream faded here and I woke up, Regretfull I hadn't thought to reality check. I rolled over to have one last dream for the night.31.12.2009Cami-Miniskirt Day (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I walked to school only to find that it was "Cami-Miniskirt Day". But only the males were participating. They were all crossdressing, and talking about barbies and hana montanna. I found a dark haired boy who was also a sophomore and asked "Whats going on". 
He said "You know how red heads are firecrotches? Well, Brunnetes are black hole crotches. Here, see what I mean." He spread his legs, and everything in the room started to fly up his skirt, I was pulled into the dark space, and woke up, ending my night of strange and beuatiful dreams.
Thats a lot of dreams... T'was a good night. I'm making progress.

----------


## Rosewhip137

Very impressive thus far. All of these dreams seem to be just semi-lucid's so far by the description of what you've done in them, correct? So keep working to Complete Lucidity. (Unless I am mistaken)

Also, about how long are each of these dreams, in dream time? Perhaps something to add to each entry, the duration of the dream.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Also, about how long are each of these dreams, in dream time? Perhaps something to add to each entry, the duration of the dream.



Oh yeah, thats a good idea. The 2 lucids last night, seemed to be around 20 minutes each. As for semi-lucidity, the second dream I had was the closest I've gotten to full lucidity. It was extremely vivid, I had a good grasp on the dream, I just wasn't fully aware of the fact I was dreaming.

----------


## Rosewhip137

you haven't posted for a while, what's up?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> you haven't posted for a while, what's up?



RL issues effecting my dreams. On that note, have a couple DJ entries I've been saving.:
23.01.2010Its simple really (I'm just not very good at it) (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at school, but it wasn't normal school. There weren't any teachers arround, and no students except for me and a couple of girls. We sat around talking about stuff, and then one of them said "Hey I heard your good at 'lucid dreaming'.. What is it, and how can I do it?"
"Oh Its simple really" I replied "Lucid Dreaming is when you realize your dreaming!"
"But how do you do that?" She looked extremely puzzled
"One of the most common ways is to reality check. That means to test whether or not your dreaming. One of the easiest ones is to plug your nose and breathe in. You never truly know if your dreaming or awake until you reality check.
"Thats really cool" She reality checks as she says this. "How long was it until you had your first lucid dream?"
"Oh.. It took me a month or so"
The conversation shifted at this point to school gossip, and everything here on out is pretty hazy. The main point was, I really should have been lucid here, and it was a good situation to be lucid in.. *cough cough* 23.01.2010Dream Paralysis  (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the hallway of my house, when suddenly My vision faltered, and there was a strange electronic noise. The only way I can describe it is like being 'unplugged'. I wasn't sure what was going on, but I knew that there was a peircingly loud noise, and that I couldn't move. I pinched my nose and became lucid. I couldn't move my body at all, and the noise was terrifying. I could start to move a little, but I was overcome by pain. I kept waddling into a bedroom in the house looking for someone to help me. I tried to scream, but I couldn't open my mouth. I tried to wake up, but i couldn't. I was trapped in this dream torture for a good 5 minutes of nonstop pain and this splitting noise, until I woke up in a cold sweat in bed afraid to go back to sleep.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> RL issues effecting my dreams. On that note, have a couple DJ entries I've been saving.:
> 23.01.2010Its simple really (I'm just not very good at it) (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was at school, but it wasn't normal school. There weren't any teachers arround, and no students except for me and a couple of girls. We sat around talking about stuff, and then one of them said "Hey I heard your good at 'lucid dreaming'.. What is it, and how can I do it?"
> "Oh Its simple really" I replied "Lucid Dreaming is when you realize your dreaming!"
> "But how do you do that?" She looked extremely puzzled
> "One of the most common ways is to reality check. That means to test whether or not your dreaming. One of the easiest ones is to plug your nose and breathe in. You never truly know if your dreaming or awake until you reality check.
> ...



If only that's how people in real life would act about dreams!  All the questions, seeming interested, not the "you're crazy"  thoughts, or the...not answering, neatrality of their looks!  Looks like you weren't focusing on your RC that well!  You should've taught her that quality not quantity matter!

----------


## Kraftwerk

> If only that's how people in real life would act about dreams!  All the questions, seeming interested, not the "you're crazy"  thoughts, or the...not answering, neatrality of their looks!  Looks like you weren't focusing on your RC that well!  You should've taught her that quality not quantity matter!



I actually know a few girls who DON'T think its crazy but think its beyond their ability. I'm still trying to convince them otherwise B)

----------


## Rosewhip137

I must say that "Dream Paralysis" you experienced frightens the shit out of me, not having control, being in constant agony, definitely not something I would like to experience.

----------


## Kraftwerk

30.01.2010Lucid Dream within a Dream (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dreams a complicated, and exteremly strange dream. Its also one of the best LD's I've ever had. Prepare to be confused.

I started feeling really sick, and having these 'flashes' in front of my eyes. I told my mother about this, and she suggested I take a nap. I happily obliged but told her there was one complication:
'I have so much trouble getting to sleep. I can't seem to keep still for very long"
She replied "Oh don't worry, I'll give you a special ring. It paralyzes you when you put it on"
She gave me the ring, and I got into bed. I slipped the ring on, and realized she was right. I momentarily paniced about how I was going to get it off, but that wasn't an issue. I didn't feel sleepy at all, but I was bored. I tried to lift my right arm, and it felt like it lifted just fine. I tried to get up out of bed and did that just fine. I saw myself asleep in bed and yelled "HOLY CRAP" but no one could here me. I explored for a while, until I snapped back into my body and fell asleep.

A dream formed within a dream, I looked at the sky, and noticed it changed color. I reality checked and sure enough I was dreaming. I started spinning around and rubbing my hands just to make sure I stayed stable. When I opened my eyes the dream became unbelieveabley vivid. The first order of buisiness was to try to fly. I jumped off the ground, and spread out my arms, but alas I almost faceplanted. After that I tried shooting a fireball out of my hands. That didn't work either. I decided I better not waste anymore time, and started to explore. I ran through the dream, I zipped around almost like I was Sonic the Hedgehog. I even did some free running (I.E. Running on walls, climbing up things.)

I came to a huge suspension bridge, and I mean H-U-G-E. It spanned a massive chasm with a tiny river at the bottom. As I ran across the bridge it colapsed behind me. After the bridge, I explored some more. The wilderness was beautifull, and I could sit and look around all day. I came to a large town, with the strangest architecture I've ever seen. It had lots of domes, and columns and arches, but the architecture wasn't grecko roman at all. I really can't put it into words.

While exploring the town, I came to a strange lady. She Had white hair with with black streaks. I almost yelled out loud "Bellatrix!" It was Bellatrix from the Harry Potter series. As I approached her to talk, she started screaming 'RAPE. RAPE. RAPIST IN THE TOWN. HEEEEELLP. HELP ME HELP ME HELP ME."

I ran out of the town, not wanting to get cought up in anything. I realized some cops were trailing me. I decided I wanted to try a little bit of dream logic now.
"Hey you! Cops" I yelled "How about we play a little game of hide and go-seek. If you guys find me, you can take me in, if you guys don't find me, you don't. Simple right?"

"Alright." one of the cops said in an english accent "Would counting to 100 be OK?"

"Absolutely" I replied. I had to do my very best not to burst out laughing. I ran into the forrest while the cops started counting, and... jumped off a cliff. I landed just fine, the impact was no more than taking a very hard step. I ran around a while, and then climbed back up the cliff face and ran back into the town.

Something was wrong here, but I couldn't put my finger on it. Then it hit me, there were no people. Just as this thought crossed my mind, a door creaked open and a zombie stepped out. "OH SHHHHHHHHI-" I yelled as I ran out of the town, ZOMBIES. Suddenly I had an impluse to find someone I know. I decided I'd find a school. When I got to the school, I woke up.

"Wow, What an amazing dream" I remarked. "It must have been an hour long". I looked around, but the ring was nowhere to be found. I walked down stairs and there was an extreme scene change.

I was in a car, and yelled "THE IPAD IS GOING TO SUCK YOU KNOW" For no apparent reason. Then I woke up for real.

All I can say about that one is... Holy crap. Thats one long dream. I'd have to say it was 45 minutes plus at the very least. The only bad part abotu it was my lack of control. I couldn't fly, I coulnd't do magic, I cound't do anything. Maybe my dream guide will tell me how to do these things when the time comes.

----------


## cygnus

wow man, lots going on in that one - nice job getting lucid  ::D: 

you don't need a dream guide to teach you about control. if you practice staying in one place and not moving on unless you have stabilized completely (like i keep telling you), then control will come naturally. it's just a matter of working with expectations and gaining familiarity with the dreamstate - which is difficult if you lose yourself in wandering off.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> wow man, lots going on in that one - nice job getting lucid 
> 
> you don't need a dream guide to teach you about control. if you practice staying in one place and not moving on unless you have stabilized completely (like i keep telling you), then control will come naturally. it's just a matter of working with expectations and gaining familiarity with the dreamstate - which is difficult if you lose yourself in wandering off.



I know theres only lucid and not lucid, but I wasn't super aware of my goals and decided "I wanna mess around". I had some fun exploring though, and it will satisfy me for the moment. at least I made an effort to stabilize  ::D:  (Next dream I'll completely stabalize and stay in one spot the whole time)

----------


## cygnus

after learning the ability to stay in one place (haha) and stabilize, then you should work on lucid recall/cohesion by gradually extending the time in which you are dreaming (rather than doing as much as possible just to forget most of it)... i'd rather have 5 minutes of very high lucidity than an hour of normal lucidity, but that's just me (not that you have to have one or the other, it's just a matter of practice). 

but yeah, now and then it's fun to just go nuts  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> after learning the ability to stay in one place (haha) and stabilize, then you should work on lucid recall/cohesion by gradually extending the time in which you are dreaming (rather than doing as much as possible just to forget most of it)... i'd rather have 5 minutes of very high lucidity than an hour of normal lucidity, but that's just me (not that you have to have one or the other, it's just a matter of practice). 
> 
> but yeah, now and then it's fun to just go nuts



Alright! Well, my dream recall last night was superb. I remembered 5 whole dreams  ::D:  so thats a step. I need to work on recalling the smaller details in my lucids though, and you have a good point about the high lucidity part. I'll get there. I have a feeling I'm on my way to 2 lucids a week  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

****WARNING- DREAM NOT APPROPRIATE FOR THE SQUEAMISH****
I'm not gonna put this in my normal DJ because its somewhat of a fragment, but I had a very disturbing dream last night where everyone but me was projectile vommiting. I jumped in the puddles like a little kid in the rain. After a while people started to collapse. I kept jumping in the puddles of blood and vomit. I'm thoroughly disturbed.

----------


## Kraftwerk

05.02.2010'Here, try some of this acid'  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

'Hey Son, Why don't you try some of this acid' 
'Dad... what are you smo- Oh right, your tripping. What the heck, gimme some'
I took the acid, and went back to my computer game. I was playing Modern Warfare 2 (I hate COD games, so it doesn't really make much sense) at this point, I had the weirdest dream transition ever, the sensation of clicking the mouse went away, I stopped really touching the keyboard, the character moved on his own, but with me, like I was controlling him mentally. Soon the edges of my computer monitor started to shift, and I was no longer playing the game I was in the game. I shot terrorists for a while, and then the scene shifted and melted. My weapon was gone, and I was in the middle of a city street at night. The city was amazing, with architecture from all over the world, and all sorts of buildings. I walked around the city for a while, and entered a supermarket. (Looking back in my DJ, I realize i've been to this paticular supermarket before, just not in this city, but another dream) This supermarket was a fantastic place that sold everything from mundane grocercy list items, human skin, tactical nukes, pot, assault rifles, exoctic animals and prostitutes. I can't really remember what I did at this market, so I moved on. I was going to several 'cultural exhibitions' around the city. I went to most of them, but wanted to go to one in paticular, a japanese exhibition. When I got there, there were lots of dead geishas, and an angry man with a katana. 
'ARE YOU ONE OF THEM WHORES TOO. ARE YOU ONE OF THEM HOME BREAKERS?' He yelled as he rushed at me. I woke up just in time to not be impaled by the katana.

----------


## Kraftwerk

07.02.2010Wild Attempts (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Last night, I attempted to wild, 2 times. When I fell asleep, I repeated the mantra 'I will wake up in exactly 5 hours, and I will WILD'.. I didn't check the clock, but I did wake up in the middle of the night (I'm fairly sure it was five hours) with the intention to wild. I made the stupid mistake of not getting up, so this really wasn't a WBTB, It was more of a 'i'm too lazy to wbtb' moment. I closed my eyes, and started counting 1... 2... 3... 4... 5... 6... 7... 8... 9... 10... 11... 12... 3... 4... sooner or later I just fell asleep. I woke again, and repeated what I did before, forgetting to get up and do something first. I soon fell asleep, just like lat time. Lesson learned: If your gonna WBTB, Get out of bed.

----------


## cygnus

i wish my dad gave me acid.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> i wish my dad gave me acid.



I can never believe the things DC's say or do. I can't believe I didn't catch that XD

ALSO: I updated the table of contents. Its now a heck of a lot cleaner, and you can jump to significant dreams with the click of the mouse  ::D:

----------


## Rosewhip137

I have a cool story to tell you, when you're avalaible.

----------


## Kraftwerk

08.02.2010Cancer (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

'Heyyah, I know this might be a bad time to call, but... Jacks died of cancer'
'He what? You can't be serious?!' Apparently my friend Jack had just died of cancer. This dream already wasn't going to well. I slammed down my cellphone, and ran to an antique shop where some how I knew the clerk. I asked the clerk about what happened (Apparently he was also a doctor), and  he told me he had no idea. The rest of the dream from here on out is pretty vauge. Its disturbing to me that my friend got cancer, I really hope this isn't one of those 'premonition' dreams.

----------


## Baron Samedi

You are really progressing! It's cool to see the progession. Dream drugs are awesome. HAHAHA.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Thank you nomad! I can't wait to try dream drugs lucid  :tongue2: 

09.02.2010Transformation1 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a strange dream for me, because I was not myself, instead I was a small girl about the age of 7. I sat in a small sunlit room on a bench with several other little girls. I learned that we were in prisoned by an old man, and that he was never going to let us free. Instead of thinking 'He must be a pedophile' I _thought_ like a little girl. I simply thought 'Well, thats strange'. He called the little girls in one by one, and had them sit on his lap and play the violin. Any girl who could not play the violin well enough was sentenced to death. I would sit on the bench, watching a girl stand up and go open the door. I'd hear playing, then yelling, then screaming, and the screaming would end with a final thud. It finnally came my turn, I stood up and walked to the door. I turned to door slowly to see an old man about the age of 60, sitting on a clean white bed, there were fresh blood stains on the walls. I sat on his lap and began to play, I hit a wrong note and he began to yell. He pulled out a knife and raised it high above his head. I woke up just before it plunged down into me.

----------


## Kraftwerk

09.02.2010Transformation2 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another transfer dream in the same night. This time I was Stephen King, and was in some sort of hellish obstacle course. I had to navigate a tunnell filled with lava to save a group of people. I suceeded in doing that much, only to find that the group of people wanted to murder me. I woke up before anything interesting could happen.

----------


## Kraftwerk

10.02.2010Stabalize (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Lucid. I was lucid. That was all I knew and all I cared about. I barely remembered plugging my nose but I knew I was lucid some how. I was about to run of to into the distance, when I heard a song playing, a Rage Against the Machine song. It was to the tune of killing in the name of 
"WEEELLL NOW YOU DO WHAT THEY TOLD YOU. STABALIZE, DON'T YOU DIE, STABALIZE..... STABALIZE, DON'T YOU DIE JUST STABALIZE. DO WHAT THEY TOLD 'YAH (At dreamviews), DO WHAT THEY TOLD 'YAH. (at dreamviews) STABALIZE. DON'T YOU DIE, JUST STABALIZE."
I stood around awstruck. I said out loud 'Thank you subconsious' and stabalized. The dream was extremely blurry, and all I had been able to sense crisply was what I heard. I spent a good 5 minutes stabalizing. I looked at my hands, I rubbed them together. I used my 5 senses... (I even licked the floor.)

I then decided I wanted to practice teleporting. I closed my eyes, envisioned a location, and jumped. I was there. I kept practicing 'till I was satisfied, and then I woke up. What a productive dream.

----------


## Kraftwerk

10.02.2010Lock Down (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at school, Searching for something, running around the school trying to find something. I'm not sure what it was though. Suddenly, Sirens started blaring, and we were all ordered to enter a certain room and sit down. The room was huge, and the floor was flat. There was also a huge window on the wall, (Like, the window WAS the wall) and you could see out for miles and miles. The school seemed to be 50 stories off the ground. I made idle conversation with some friends, when suddenly a huge school bus came smashing through the window. I don't remember what happened next, but after that, I was on the school bus, flying through the storm. The school bus didn't seem like a normal school bus, the paint job was all tiedie, I craned my neck to see who was driving it (I was on the back) and woke up.

Could it be? Could it be I managed to get onto nomads moon bus?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 10.02.2010Lock Down (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was at school, Searching for something, running around the school trying to find something. I'm not sure what it was though. Suddenly, Sirens started blaring, and we were all ordered to enter a certain room and sit down. The room was huge, and the floor was flat. There was also a huge window on the wall, (Like, the window WAS the wall) and you could see out for miles and miles. The school seemed to be 50 stories off the ground. I made idle conversation with some friends, when suddenly a huge school bus came smashing through the window. I don't remember what happened next, but after that, I was on the school bus, flying through the storm. The school bus didn't seem like a normal school bus, the paint job was all tiedie, I craned my neck to see who was driving it (I was on the back) and woke up.
> 
> Could it be? Could it be I managed to get onto nomads moon bus?



Haha. You totally did. I thought I was in Loaf's school, though. AWESOME!

I am going to drive it again tonight! I am psyched. Sorry, I don't have much time to write the dream down.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Yes! Finnally! What did I look like on the dream plane?

----------


## Kraftwerk

12.02.2010Fragment- Deadpool (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at the supermarket with my mother, we had a stack of dead pool and cable comics, and the clerk rung it up to be 5 dollars. For 30 issues of deadpool and cable. What a steal  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yes! Finnally! What did I look like on the dream plane?



I didn't pay attention.  All I remember is a weird colorful T-Shirt.  Maybe with cartoon characters on it.





> 12.02.2010Fragment- Deadpool (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was at the supermarket with my mother, we had a stack of dead pool and cable comics, and the clerk rung it up to be 5 dollars. For 30 issues of deadpool and cable. What a steal



You know, I just sent a friend of mine a link showing Deadpool invading a whole bunch of covers.

----------


## AURON

> 12.02.2010Fragment- Deadpool (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was at the supermarket with my mother, we had a stack of dead pool and cable comics, and the clerk rung it up to be 5 dollars. For 30 issues of deadpool and cable. What a steal



Heck yeah! Issue number 1 of Cable and Deadpool is worth close to 30 bucks itself.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Heck yeah! Issue number 1 of Cable and Deadpool is worth close to 30 bucks itself.



I need to get that. I've read about the comics on TVtropes and was greatly intruiged.

----------


## Kraftwerk

*13.02.2010Donuts (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

"Come on... Give us a bite" The donuts sat innocently on the table, I wasn't sure if anyone else could hear them.
"Just a taste... Just give me a lick, see what I taste like"
"NO!" I shouted out loud. I was not going to be defeated by the likes of some silly donut.
"Come on... just... take... one... BITE!" The donut flew up into the air, and into my face. It was tasty.*

----------


## Rosewhip137

> *13.02.2010Donuts (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> "Come on... Give us a bite" The donuts sat innocently on the table, I wasn't sure if anyone else could hear them.
> "Just a taste... Just give me a lick, see what I taste like"
> "NO!" I shouted out loud. I was not going to be defeated by the likes of some silly donut.
> "Come on... just... take... one... BITE!" The donut flew up into the air, and into my face. It was tasty.*



oh god, i loled

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> oh god, i loled



Oh gosh, me too  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

15.02.2010Waking up (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up in a bed next to a girl and thought 'Well this is pleasant.', I thought this until she woke up and started screaming "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING IN MY BED! GET OUT OF MY HOUSE!"
I yelled back "I DIDN'T GO TO SLEEP HERE. STOP YELLING."
"Ok Ok... GET THE HELL OUT. STILL"
"Geez.. Calm down"
"YOU CALM DOWN." At this point I realized she couldn't be reasoned with and ran home. My mother told me I needed to train for the track meet.

The next thing I new I was at the track, and I was running. In the middle of the track was some kid in a wheel chair. It was apparent he had some kind of mental disorder because all he did was stare at me, drooling. When I passed him I heard gun shots from behind me, I turned around to see the kid in the wheel chair was shooting at me. I woke up here.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Your dream are hilarious and scary. I now coin the name of the dream emotion: Scilarity.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Your dream are hilarious and scary. I now coin the name of the dream emotion: Scilarity.



Scilarity is prettymuch the whole tone of my dream journal then. HEY! I just found my dreamsign! BOOYAH!

----------


## Kraftwerk

16.02.2010Japan (To Japan Finally!) (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

        I was in the car with my dad, and some random girl from my school. He yells "TO JAPAN!" I think to myself 'This seems awfully familliar... naw.' It starts to rain like crazy, the rain coming down super hard. He spins out of control and we are heading straight for a building. I bail out with the girl, and the car crashes into a church like building. The car disapears in a burst of flame, leaving me and her. I walk into the church, thinking 'Hey, what better options do I have?' The girl follows me in, and once in the church, we see a strange symbol thats constantly shifting, it didn't shift noticabbly, but you could look at it and one moment it would be a crucifix, another moment a star of david.  You couldn't pinpoint the change though, it was so strange. The symbol was fairly big, and apparently made of solid gold. I reached out to touch me and had a drastic scene change.





When I open my eyes, theres a scene somewhat like this one. I'm sitting next to the girl, having some philosophical conversation. It was a beautifull moment, just enjoying the dream scenary. I get up and take a peak out, I see a beautifull lake, and a lush forrest. I realize that we're in Japan. 'To Japan!' I think to myself. 'Finnally here!' I go back by the pond, and continue the conversation. Suddenly theres a huge explosion, and everything goes black. We rush out of the little grove to see that the mountain was not a mountain, but a volcanoe. Ash had made the grove go pitch black, the scene before me was utter hell. There were the charred corspses of people enjoying the view of the lake and the temple in the distance. Ash gently falls down, fire is everywhere. We run around the lake and to the temple, there is an old man who urges us to get away, and take cover. There is also a wise woman, identical to the one in Nausicaa of the Valley of the wind. I note the fammiliarity but do not make the connection. She says something to the effect of: 'Hell has broken loose. We must do our best now to survive.' We continue through the temple, there are heart broken men and women holding the charred corpses of loved ones and friends, we continue through the temple and out the exit, we realize the temple led us onto a mountain path. We take another look over the lake, fully soaking in the hell. Suddenly theres another boom, Rocks go flying into the sky. I look above me only to see a huge boulder coming down to crush me, I scream for help and hear 'WAKE UP!' I wake up and my father tells me its time for school. I was in a weird limbo between the dream in the real world, it had felt so very real.
Holy crap. I'd have to say this is the most vivid dream I've ever had. How terribly beautiful.

----------


## Portalboat

Wow....

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Wow....



Wow... Just wow?

----------


## Baron Samedi

It sounds like you went back in time to when Mt. Fuji erupted.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> It sounds like you went back in time to when Mt. Fuji erupted.



That might just be. It was a very powerful dream, when I say I was in a weird 'limbo' I was still worrying about the erruption and all the people, even though I knew it had been a dream. Strange. Very strange. It was like I was halfway out of the dream..

----------


## Kraftwerk

Last nights dream has been deemed to Mind-Scarish to write down on DV, Please enjoy this picture of a kitten until we go back to normal programing.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I know I haven't updated in a while, due to some RL problems. Coincidently its also killing my dream recall. Here are a couple fragments:

TWSS:
I whipped out my phone. My mother simply sent my the text "Thats what She said"... I replied "What?!?" she replied thats what she said. "MOM, WHY ARE YOU SENDING ME THESE TEXTS" "THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!" 

'A romance':

I was talking to one of my best friends on aim, and she started to go off on a weird tangent about romance. This is the only 'normal' dream or fragment I've been able to recall for a very long time. Strange.

----------


## Kraftwerk

25.02.2010Set your alarm (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in my room, setting my alarm to wake up. I set the alarm time on the phone to 1:43 P:M (Strange...) and put it under my pillow. I went to sleep, and woke up to the alarm buzzing. I looked around and thought "Hey.. Somethings  weird here"

I woke up to my pillow vibrating, my alarm was going off. I did a quick reality check, and was disapointed to find I didn't have a bizzare false awakening.

----------


## Kraftwerk

28.02.2010Non-Lucid control (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at the highschool football stadium, watching the big game, when a baloon floated by. It had a number on it, 3A, and it was green. I thought 'Well, I bet I can predict all the next baloons!' and decided the next one would be 2B and blue. It was. I decided the one after that should be purple with nothing on it. It was. I got bored of this and decided to try to guess random people's names. Every time I got slapped and/or acused of stalking them. I took this as a sign of success.  I experimented with 'predicting' the football players motions on the field, and I was able to 'predict' when one team would score a touch down and which player would score. I continued this for a while, and then woke up.

This is Ironic. I finally figure out dream control, in a non-lucid dream. Oh well, maybe one of these nights I'll have my cake and eat it too.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Nice.  Just, oh gosh, nice.  Dream control in non lucids is interesting, huh?

AND, you had numbers involved in your dream!  I often have numbers in my dreams, and I often remember these numbers.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Nice.  Just, oh gosh, nice.  Dream control in non lucids is interesting, huh?
> 
> AND, you had numbers involved in your dream!  I often have numbers in my dreams, and I often remember these numbers.



Yeah. I think its gonna be really usefull now when I get my next lucid, because I'll be able to control it better.

----------


## Kraftwerk

06.03.2010Theatre Party (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Right before I went to bed, My friend and I decided we needed to get together with some people from our Theatre class and rehearse some monolouges.  I agreed, and told him I really needed to go to bed.

I was waiting for the doorbell at his house, except it wasn't his house, it was a strange magical house. He invited me to step inside, and two girls from our theatre class were there already. No matter how hard I try, I can only remember vauge images of what happened next. From what I know we just ran around the house playing board games, jumping off of things, and eating all of his food. The next thing I remember clearly is that 20 people from our school showed up. I was ticked. I started yelling at my friend for inviting them and then I woke up.

How ironic. I dream through something I had just planned last night.EDIT: I think my dreams have been filled with Irony as of late.

----------


## Kraftwerk

10.03.2010I will cut your hair. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was a weird 'un. I had grown my hair out to be shoulder length, and was living my life as usual until I one day I was walking out in the street. I see a man with a razer hobbline through the streets. He takes one look at me and starts running towards me screaming. I run for my life, and jump over a fence. I run to my neighbors house, the razor man not far behind and start knocking on the door feverishly. He opens the door and ask
"Whats going on?!" As he says this I brush past him and run and lock myself into the bathroom. I hear screaming, and then a terrible, terrible silence.

"Come out come out.. You *know* I can break down that door."
"PLEASE DON'T!" I yell. Its no use. I kick open the door to see a grizly scene before me. My neighbor, and his wife and kids all lying dead on the floor with their guts strung out, and their blood everywhere. The man with the razor has blood all over him. 
"You next..."
He flys at me, and knocks me out. When I wake up, I wonder if I'm in the afterlife. I look around and see the dead bodies of my neighbors. Something didn't feel right. I look in their mirror and see it.

He shaved my hair off. I stand there horrified, then scream.
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

Its amazing what things are shocking or scary in dreams. This is definitely going under my favorites :p

----------


## lucidreamsavy

OMG, now THAT'S a nightmare.  I never get those, not REALLY!  Even the witch in my dream a few days ago (thank you for indulging a lucid!), wasn't that threatening.  Just that I was gonna forget my parents, which implied would lead to my ultimate destruction.  She wasn't going to HURT me.  Other then that, it's mostly bugs touching me or something  :tongue2: .

----------


## Kraftwerk

> OMG, now THAT'S a nightmare.  I never get those, not REALLY!  Even the witch in my dream a few days ago (thank you for indulging a lucid!), wasn't that threatening.  Just that I was gonna forget my parents, which implied would lead to my ultimate destruction.  She wasn't going to HURT me.  Other then that, it's mostly bugs touching me or something .



Everything in my dreams falls into two categories, Disturbing, Hilarious. 90 % fall in both. 

I wake up, and I laugh, and I cry, and I laugh again. Theres nothing like having the crap scared out of you, and being in stiches at the same time. I love my scilarious nightmares  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

11.03.2010Coffee (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was driving to the mall with my dad.
"We're gonna get some COFFEE!"
"OK." I say hesitantly
We pull up to the mall, and jump out of the car. The mall is extremely large, but strangely no people are going in or out.
"Thats strange" I remark
"Don't worry about it son. We need to hurry, so we can get back to the car and get out of here."
We speedwalked into a starbucks into the foodcourt. We walked up to the counter, and suddenly heard a gunshot. There was a man with an uzi.
"EVERYBODY PUT YOU'RE HANDS UP IN THE AIR. AND GIVE ME YOUR COFFEE"
Anyone who refused to give him cofee, was shot in the head. I looked behind me and there was a small vent. I pried off the metal thing to make an opening and crawled inside. There was a handgun. I went back out, killed the man with the uzi, and enjoyed a nice cup of coffee.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Violent.

That's all I have to say.

Violent.
You have violent dreams.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Violent.
> 
> That's all I have to say.
> 
> Violent.
> You have violent dreams.



Not usually actually. That was the only time I've ever killed anyone in a dream... ever. I definitely wouldn't have had I been lucid. My dreams aren't usually this violent, I promise  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraftwerk

12.03.2010North Korea  (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

'Reality check' It wasn't a sound, or a thought I had,or anything I could explain. It was just a feeling. I reality checked and sure enough I was dreaming.
I looked around, I was in the car with my father. We weren't talking, and I wasn't sure if we would so I decided I didn't want to just sit there. I tested out a little dream control, and had him drive me where I wanted to go (To a neighborhood near my house)
I convince him I need to go relieve myself, and go ring the doorbell. No answer. I go around back, shoot a web out of my wrists onto the balcony, and rapel up.

I walked in on 2 girls and a guy. The moment I saw them they.. turned into... furbies. Yeah, I don't get it either. I go back outisde of the house and see this girl. She looks like someone I know, but I can't place my finger on who. She has a strange energy to her, she feels like a little more than a DC. We see my drama teacher taking a walk and decide to join her. As we walk we get to our highschool and go inside. Kim Jong Ill is up on the stage.
"Welcome to... North Korea. America Sucks. America will eat your babies. North Korea is the best."

I forget I'm dreaming and lose lucidity. The girl convinces me we must go to science class. Science class is rather boring. Until the teacher tells us its time to scooba dive. He unlatches a pannel in the floor, and dives in. The rest of the class dives in too. We swim around in a coral reef for a while, and hear the bell ring. We climb back into the class room and get on the bus.

Strangely the bus this time was not the people who usually ride, but my drama class instead. We drove for a very long time, and just made conversation. The only strange thing was all the dead bodies in the rivers we crossed, but I thought nothing of it. We arrived at my house, I got out, went inside and lied down on the bed. I closed my dream eyes and opened my waking eyes, ready to take on the day.

----------


## I_C_U

... "Welcome to... North Korea.
America Sucks. America will eat
your babies. North Korea is the
best." ...

This, sir, made my day.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Scuba diving!  Odd that scuba diving was mentioned in a LD of mine just a few days ago...

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Scuba diving!  Odd that scuba diving was mentioned in a LD of mine just a few days ago...



Scuba Diving was amazing. It was almost like being a fish.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Interesting Dreams last night. I can recall feelings and sensations, but the actual plot of the dream has escaped my memory. Its hardly anything I can write down :p

----------


## Kraftwerk

17.03.2010Volcanoe (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at the top of a mountain. There was a man who had a little creature tied down. It was a Pikachu. (Oh crap A pokemon dream) He had a charizard behind him, and was laughing evily.
"What are you doing?!" I asked him.
"I'm going to light this volcanoe up!" He whispered a command to the charizard, who then proceeded to burn the pikachu alive. There was an explosion and I started to run for my life. I started choking on the ash from the eruption of the volcanoe. It was a terrible feeling, I couldn't breathe, and It was started to slow my movements. I knew I was going to be trapped under the mudflow never to see the light of day again. I woke up and I was having a breathing attack. Why do I always have a breathing attack after nightmares, I'll never know. Geez that was scary.

----------


## Kraftwerk

17.03.2010Fail-Wild (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I decided 'What the heck, its 1:00 A.M. , Maybe I'll be able to WILD.' So I lied down on the bed, and started counting back from 1000.... Things got kind of weird, but I didn't pay attention 'cause I was so freaking tired. I rolled over and got out of bed. 'This isn't working. I went outside and opened the door. I saw a purple elephant flying around. 'Thats trippy' I remarked. I walked outside and got in the car. (I don't have my permit yet, theres another dream sign > :Sad:  ) I drove it to my friends house and knocked on his door. A zombie answered. 
"Oh Hello, Mrs. Thompson, My you look *ravishing* this morning. May I speak with you're son?" She groaned and limped back into the house. There was a shrill scream, and with in moments he was at the door.
"What are you doing here at 3 in the morning?" He asked.
"I'm not sure..." He promptly slammed the door in my face. The rest of the dream is extremely blurry, and this part had been extremly blurry too untill this morning when I woke up and remembered it from yesterday. Weird I know. This is frustrating, I've never been able to WILD, I finally do, and I FORGET THAT I'M DREAMING. On top of that, I missed a BUNCH of obvious dream signs. What's wrong with me?

----------


## Hidden

I like your North Korea dream.  Scuba diving sounds awesome.

Heehee, a purple elephant.  Isn't it amazing that we can see such bizarre things and think it's completely normal?

----------


## Kraftwerk

I'm away from my electronic dj right now, so I'm just gonna type this up without a format:

Girls... and Pie:
The bell rang. School was out. Some how I knew I was being pursued. I ran and ran. I finally made it out of the school building and a car started chasing me. I kept running, climbing up buildings, jumping off. I ran until I made it back to the school and I was no longer being chased.

At the school there were some people I knew standing around in one of my classrooms. They said
"Hey, Want some pie?" and they gave me a slice. It was the most delicious pie I have ever had in my entire life. It was so delicious.. I could really go for another piece right about now.
"Now that we've got you hear, theres something that we'd like to discuss. We need to talk to you about something. You know that girl? ______? (Blanked out her name)"
"Yeah"
"Well, you're not handling things the right way. You need to tell her. You two just fit like two cogs on a banana."
"WHAT?'
"You two just fit like two cogs in a clock. You really should try harder, and stop being so wimpy about it. Stop clamming up, stop being shy and just go for it...." Their voices became faint, and I began to wake up.

Comments:
"Two Cogs on a Banana" god I love D.C.s

----------


## Hidden

Mmm, dream pie sounds good.

----------


## Kraftwerk

20.03.2010That 1 Guy comes to town (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

That 1 guy was finally coming to town to play a show. Somehow, he ended up playing at my school cafeteria. There was a twist though... He was going to need the acompiant. He asked me, and a few of my friends if we wanted to play with him. I heartily agreed, and with in minutes the show was starting. Then somehow I got distracted. A girl asked me if I wanted to play cards. I spent almost the entire concert playing cards with this girl. I think my subconsious is trying to tell me my priorities are messed up.

Near the end. I realized he still needed my acompianment. I jumped on stage and grabbed a pipe. I had one of the most amazing experiences of my dreams up there. I need to try that again.

----------


## Portalboat

Blargh. Kraft. Get on Steam.

Oh, and that's a cool dream BTW.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Mmm, dream pie sounds good.



Oh believe me it is. You should try it.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Strange fragments about nomming on orange chicken, and being a murder in a play.

----------


## Hidden

> Oh believe me it is. You should try it.



Maybe I will.  I do need more dream goals.  Orange chicken sounds good too.  All I ate last night was a rotten strawberry; it was not very tasty.  :Sad:

----------


## Kraftwerk

I had a terrible nightmare about my father beating me to death. I'd rather not type it up in explicit detail.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I had a terrible nightmare about my father beating me to death. I'd rather not type it up in explicit detail.



:O!  That's HORRIBLE!  My nightmares have NEVER been nearly that bad!  Nothing could compare to that, for me!  Something bad COULD have happened, in the dream, but nothing like this!

----------


## Kraftwerk

> :O!  That's HORRIBLE!  My nightmares have NEVER been nearly that bad!  Nothing could compare to that, for me!  Something bad COULD have happened, in the dream, but nothing like this!



It was really bad. I woke up crying, and it really shook me throughout the day.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I woke up this morning, and remembered a whole night of frightening ,amazing ,and beautiful dreams. I sit here in front of my computer and can remember none of them. :/

----------


## Hidden

Aww, that's a bummer.  Happened to me last night too, except my dreams weren't that amazing. >.>

----------


## Kraftwerk

28.03.2010...What the hell? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a log cabin with a forest growing inside of it. 2 naked girls walked in. I was confused, so i reality checked. I then blinked and woke up. I went into a strange limbo in between being awake and being asleep, the girls were still there, yet they were standing in my room. They walked towards me, and started to transform into something viscious looking. I tried to move but I was still in SP. These vicious looking girl things had knives. One came up to me and brought the knife down on me. I rolled out of SP just in time, and when I looked back, neither of them were there. I reality checked, and the whole thing had been really really vivid HI.

----------


## Hidden

Wow, that's some really intense HH.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Wow, that's some really intense HH.



I know right? It was so scary.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Today marks the day that I change my dream journal format. Enjoy.

*Party at the Navidson House*
The edges of this dream are blurry (I.E. The begining, and the end), so I'm going to start in the middle. I was on vacation with my parents, and we were driving around town. I complained about where we were on vacation, and got in a ton of trouble. Things get vivid here: Suddenly we're at some ranomd easter celebration, at some large park with numerous other families. We meet a family friend there, and he invites us to a party he's having.

The scene ubruptly changes, and we're opening the door to his house, to go to the party. Its our own house, at first glance. The back room is HUGE. So large, and filled with corridors and walkways that it wouldn't fit in the biggest mansion. I step outside the house to take a look, and on the outside, the house is the same. ((I just finished house of leaves yesterday. I find this to be very funny.)) I go back in, and look around. My mother announces "Were Home!"

Everyoen at the party glances, and goes back to sipping their drinks. I saw many a fammiliar face. My friends parents, some school teachers, Patrick Rothfuss, Stephen King, Johnny Depp, Buckethead... The list goes on. I go back into the room to mingle, and meet one of my best friends from school. We mess around for a bit, and decide we want to invite some more friends to play a game of hide and seek in this massive house (We seem to be the only ones to notice the proportions of the house. And even though we were the only ones, we reacted to it like a couple of little kids. "Lets play hide and go seek!"... Yeah.). 2 minutes later, 12 more of our friends arrive. One of them counts down from fifty, and we scramble off down the many corridors. I watch one person open up a door, only to find complete, un-illuminable, darkness. He steps through, falls down, and screams.

I pay this no mind. I open up a door into what looks like an office. I sit down on the computer, and boot up facebook. I recieved about 100 happy birthday wall posts from various celebrities, and as I start to reply to them, I wake up.

----------


## Kraftwerk

*Inspiration!*
Its always been a goal of mine, to have an idea come to me in a dream. That goal has been accomplished.

I was riding my bike around town, looking for something interesting to do. I rode to the park, I rode through allyways, and then I heard someone calling my name. 

"Hey! You! Overhere! I have something to show you!!" It was a friend of mine from school. He was in  his garage, playing a game on his PC.

He invited me to sit at the PC next to him, and play him at the game.

You play as a millitary 'commander'. You can summon units like infantry, or spies, and command them. Or even control them, by selecting them from your list of troups, and double clicking. Sadly, most of your troups Die very quickly, while as the commander, you can take quite  a beating.  The commander is customizeable. You can trade health to be deployed with a mech, you can trade speed for mor armor, and so on and so on. I chose to trade health for some speed.

I landed in a jungle/desert. I say jungle/desert, because it was both. Parts of it were jungle-ish, and parts of it were desert-ish. I got deployed to the top of a building in one of the patches of desert. I called in a few troops, so I could get the hang of this. A helicopter swooped in and 5 troops with sub machine guns came down. Using a lazer pointer, I was able to command them from afar, BUT, I could also control one directly, and the others would follow him. It tested this out, and found the enemy commander. He picked us off one by one. It was obvious the commanders were a lot stronger than the troops. I played this game for a little while longer, finding more game mechanics I won't list here, and then something intersting happened. The scene cut to school the next morning. We were in the lunch room. Somone said, "Hey you, You can be the commander, We're going to pick teams!
I picked all of my friends, and its was time to being. It was exactly like the video game I had played yesterday. Except it was real people, getting shot with real guns. I commanded my team expertly (I practiced a lot yesterday), and my team suffered only one casualty before we were able to kill the enemy commander. Then, I woke up.

Comments: Wow... Now thats amazing. I've never gotten such a good idea for something like that in a dream. I might actually have to make this into a source mod! Or maybe not a source mod, but a mod none the less!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Kraft, did you change your DJ format because that program now costs money?  If so, EVEN so, you can still do colors without the program...and I like the colors!

That is SO cool that you were in an awesome mansion!  And, you were playing HIDE AND GO SEEK  ::lol:: .

That is so cool that you thought of an idea from a dream before!  I'm not sure if you know this or not, but I have a thread about this, getting inspired from a dream!  Well, I have had this too, and it inspired me to make "royal quilling stuff", if you didn't know this already.  Anyway, I read through the whole thing, and skimmed it again, and...what exactly was your idea you got from your dream  :tongue2: ?

And, Kraft, I miss you in the world record thread and mibbit.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> *Kraft, did you change your DJ format because that program now costs money?  If so, EVEN so, you can still do colors without the program...and I like the colors!*
> 
> That is SO cool that you were in an awesome mansion!  And, you were playing HIDE AND GO SEEK .
> 
> That is so cool that you thought of an idea from a dream before!  I'm not sure if you know this or not, but I have a thread about this, getting inspired from a dream!  Well, I have had this too, and it inspired me to make "royal quilling stuff", if you didn't know this already.  Anyway, I read through the whole thing, and skimmed it again, and...what exactly was your idea you got from your dream ?
> 
> And, Kraft, I miss you in the world record thread and mibbit.



First of all, I didn't even know it costs money now >.<. Second, I'm going to be spending more time in the world record thread, probably tonight, because I have to leave soon. Thanks for reading!!! (The Idea I got was for a game!)

----------


## Hidden

Wait...  It costs money now? o.o

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Wait...  It costs money now? o.o



This precisely. In other news:

*[size=12pt]Nightmare Fragments[/size]*

The entire night was a long chain of scary dreams. I would wake up terrified, so affraid I didn't even want to get out of bed. Once I tried to deild, and a dream formed around me, but it was so inexplicably frightening I woke myself up. I don't have the words to describe any of these fragments, all I know is that I had them.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I packed an entire life into 2 hours last night. Its way to much to describe, so I'm just gonna leave it at this:
~Went to a liberal arts school
~Met girl of dreams
~Interns at national geographic
~Gets hired at nat geo
~Get in several fights
~Get fired (don't remember why)
~Write novel
~Become famous
~Mary girl of dreams
~Have a daughter named alice

----------


## Kraftwerk

Changed my mind, I thought this might be fun to read:
*My Life*
Before I get started, I'm going to say that I think this is divided up into scenes, kind of like a movie. In real time, I'd guesstimate it was 2 hours long, exactly like a movie.
Scene 1:
My mother had a heart attack. She was dead.
Scene 2: I go to japan on foreign exchange, finally, I've been saving up for it for years, and finally accomplish my dream. I meet a beautifull girl, I forgot her name, but we dated for a month or two. I left Japan and came back
Scene 3: I'm at a table, applying for college scholarships, I write essay after essay after essay about why I should be accepted.
I get on a plane, and end up at a liberal arts school. I don't remember much, except for doing a lot of drugs. Thats not like me.
Scene 4: I Get accepted to intern at national geographic, my second dream. First I am sent to china, with panda researchers, and a photographer, I have a wonderfull time, but I get the nagging feeling something is empty.
Scene 5: Nat-Geo sends me to south america, brazil I think. I fall in love with a female colleague, yet the photographer is also in love with her. Me and the photographer face off, and I end up stabbing him to death.
I get fired from my internship.
Scene 6: The girl agrees to come with my back to america, so we live in a small apartment. She works at walmart, and I spend all day and night writing feverishly. She wants me to go out and get a job, but I refuse. We have many fights.
Scene 7: I send the manuscript in to a publishing company, and they love it, the book sells wonderfully, and soon enough my wife and I are rich.
Scene 8: She becomes pregnant, and we have a daughter named alice. I begin writing another book. I write all day, and all night, every night. The next book is a huge success. I write my biography, which is also a huge success, I keep writing and writing and writing.
Scene 9: Its time to send alice off to college, she goes to harvard to study law. I finish my book. It is my magnum opus. It is a book that I know in my heart will be read for ages and ages to come. I put it in an envelope, and send it to the publisher. My lifes work is accomplished. I lay down in my bed, thinking of how great a Life I have, and slowly drift off to sleep
Awake: I wake up. My hearts pounding. I look around the room. This isn't my room! Where is my wife? This room is much to small. I look at my bed, the sheets are different. I run to the bathroom and look in the mirror, and it hits me, it was all a dream. My entire life was a mere dream. I collapse on the floor, and think for a moment. Despite everything I did, my life was hollow. I decide from now on out, I will do even more than that. I will have greater adventures, write greater things, and have a better life.

I litterally told everyone I knew this dream. Some people didn't believe me, but oh well. It was genuinely life changing.

----------


## cygnus

sorry - i don't know what's with the formatting... <3 u, kraft  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> sorry - i don't know what's with the formatting... <3 u, kraft



<3 u, 2 cyg!

Gah, The video made me laugh. I love that song.

----------


## Hidden

That is one amazing dream.  I especially liked reading your reaction upon waking up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow. Something told me to read your DJ today. Reading this amazing Life Dream brings tears to my eyes for some reason. Dreams like this dare all of us to embrace greatness and adventure.

I hope you have time to write the entire dream in detail. I know it will take you hours upon hours, but I think you should do it. I think you can remember it, if you just go slowly. Start at the beginning. Close your eyes, and think of the first scene, and every detail in it. Then, go from there.

----------


## Serenity

Wow, Kraftwerk!!! Your life dream is just amazing! I agree with Nomad, please write the whole thing, that was a really fantastic read  :smiley:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

So...wait, you weren't lucid, right  :tongue2: ?  

I wonder how your mind came up with ALL OF THAT!  Did it FEEL like a lifetime, or is it more like looking back it didn't seem like it lasted that long anymore, though it ocurred across a lifetime?  WOW.  WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW.

My subconsious would never come up with anything like that  :tongue2: .  Rarely do my dreams seem realistic as a whole.  Sure, I may be in school or waking up....but, it's probably just the barebones of few dreams of mine that seem like RL.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Thanks everybody! i'm in the process of typing up as much as I can. In the mean time, here is last nights dream:


*Pregnant*

No not me. (Although I have dreamed of being a pregnant woman before). This time it was my sister. She was sixteen in the dream, and we were out buying maternity clothes for her. My father and her weren't speaking, so it was my mother and me that went.

Scene change: Her belly was much bigger now, we were riding in the car to the hospital. She looked like she was in pain. We got out, and right as we walked to the hospital doors, I woke up.

[hr]

Geez. That dream was vivid. Amazingly vivid. I hope its not precog....

----------


## Hidden

How old is your sister IRL?  Oh, and I look forward to reading the full version of your life dream.

----------


## Rosewhip137

The despair you felt upon waking up moved me. i can relate very well to that feeling. While I have not lived out a life, I have lived out days, even a few weeks. The idea of wasted time and realizing everything you thought you knew ws a lie

----------


## Kraftwerk

> How old is your sister IRL?  Oh, and I look forward to reading the full version of your life dream.



Sister is 8 right now. Got 8 years to go. I have been so very busy right now, it might be a while before you get the full version.

I've had...
Very moving dreams lately. I published a topic in deep dreaming about it if anyone wants to take a look.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Sister is 8 right now. Got 8 years to go. I have been so very busy right now, it might be a while before you get the full version.
> 
> I've had...
> Very moving dreams lately. I published a topic in deep dreaming about it if anyone wants to take a look.



Interesting. In Robo's dream, there were 8's.

----------


## Man of Shred

I just had a dream woman had a miscarriage.

----------


## tangodamango

your dream journal has influenced me to start my own! =D thank you! the vividness of yours reminds me of my own.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> I just had a dream woman had a miscarriage.



 Its scary how some things coincide...




> your dream journal has influenced me to start my own! =D thank you! the vividness of yours reminds me of my own.



 Your welcome! Glad you enjoy it  :smiley: 


*IT*
For a while now, I've decided I want to have a nightmare, a really good nightmare, not the night to night creepy nightmares I usually have. A stereotypical nightmare. So, I've started reading Stephen King's IT right before bed. It finally helped. The following is spoilered for Squick.


*Spoiler* for _Squicky Dream_: 



A couple of days ago, I had read the scene where the Clown in It, disguised as a hobo, trys to convince the Eddie to give him a BJ... This is the dream I had:

I was in the school Bathroom washing my hands, when I felt breathing on my neck. I turned around, and it was a very large boy, not quite a man, but rather, a boy in a mans body. A teenager with just a little too much testosterone for his own good. He scared me. He was between me and the door, had he not, I would have bolted out of there faster than hell.

He looked at me, and simply said "How about a Blowjob Kraftwerk?"

I looked at him stunned. My pulse was racing. He reached into his pants.

"Don't worry about it Kraftwerk.. Don't be shy."

"NO!" I screamed. He inched towards me

"You know you want it..." He changed into the clown for a moment. I could hardly breathe. He unzipped his pants, and let them drop to the floor. If you don't want a BJ then how about you bend over?... He grabbed my hair and forced me down. I couldn't find the air to scream.
"Ready?... Here I come.. No pun intended" I looked over my shoulder, he was grinning a demons grin. Suddenly, I found strength, and ripped away, He took part of my scalp with me but I didn't care. I ran until I feinted, and woke up.




When I woke up, I didn't remember the dream until someone asked me how far I was in it, and it hit me hard. I don't think I'm gonna try to induce another nightmare.

----------


## Loaf

Shit. At least you never had to go through the rape.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Shit. At least you never had to go through the rape.



Thank god for that one...


I think my SubC was trying to teach me I should never ask for nightmares. Attempted rape by a clown? No thanks.

----------


## Hidden

o.o  Wow.  Freaky nightmare.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> o.o  Wow.  Freaky nightmare.



Uhuh.. It makes the book all the scarier.

----------


## Serenity

You're not allowed to have any kind of nightmare inducing when we try to dreamshare! Gawd, that was frightening!

----------


## Serenity

Any luck last night? You were in my dream, but I wasn't lucid.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Any luck last night? You were in my dream, but I wasn't lucid.



Yeah, here's what I remember:

*Drive and Show?*
I jumped out of a car somewhere with who I knew to be serenity, and we were at some sort of show. I didn't really pay any attention to it, but Serenity seemed intrigued. After we got in the car, Serenity spoke to me "Kraft.. The color of the dream is red. The Word Is Red. The Dream is Red. I am Red, and You are Red."

The rest of the dream is a blur of incoherent images, but the important part is I met serenity.

----------


## Loaf

*Waits eagerly for Serenity's response*

----------


## Serenity

Nothing to do with red in my dream, BUT! We were at a show in my dream, also.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> *Waits eagerly for Serenity's response*



*Does the same.*

She has a simmilar entry, and considering my memory lapsed A LOT, I think I forgot the battle and only remembered the code word XD

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Nothing to do with red in my dream, BUT! We were at a show in my dream, also.



You did say you passed out afterwards, maybe you realized you had to exchange a codeword or some such thing, either way, I think we Dream Shared. (With memory gaps, but still)

----------


## Serenity

Posty posty in the dream-share project thread! I think it's a success  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Posty posty in the dream-share project thread! I think it's a success



I have. We're gonna keep trying though, it does NOT stop here.

----------


## Serenity

Definitely doesn't! I will intend again tonight!

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Definitely doesn't! I will intend again tonight!



Same here! I can't wait!

----------


## Loaf

But wait, it she doesn't remember! How is that a dreamshare?

----------


## Kraftwerk

I remember the show. The more I think about it, the more I remember it. I've been meditating on it for a few minutes

----------


## Man of Shred

Good job guys! you now have some dreams you can put in the shared dreams thread. I had one with cacophony in it. I wonder if she remembers me?

----------


## Loaf

> I remember the show. The more I think about it, the more I remember it. I've been meditating on it for a few minutes



Ah, careful. Don't let other peoples thoughts get driven into your mind. Its easy to believe what never happened.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Ah, careful. Don't let other peoples thoughts get driven into your mind. Its easy to believe what never happened.



I will. I remembered the show before I got on dreamviews. So I know there was a show. I will be carefull loaf. Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## Serenity

That, at least we can both say we remember, is the show. As there was a show in my dream, also.

----------


## Hidden

Good job guys.  Keep trying!

----------


## Kraftwerk

*VIDEO JOURNAL*
I had been given some cassetess, so I decided to pop them in and see what they were. They were a mans video journal. Here are the entries:

ENTRY 1:
The camera fades into a huge, dim room full of animal pens and what not. There is a man looking intently into the camera lens. He seems lost in his thoughts for a moment until he speaks up
"Well, now that they've decided to shut down the Genesis Project, I may as well create a record of my wo-" as he says this there is a knocking some where. I door bursts open on the far side of the room, and the sillouette of the door is so bright its blinding. "Oh" the scientist remarks flatly. Deafening Machine gun fire is heard. The scene cuts here and goes to entry 2.
ENTRY 2: 
The man is bleeding, he appears to have been shot in the foot, he mumbles something about a safe haven, and the scene cuts off
ENTRY 3:
Its in a small log cabin, with animals. 
"Ah... I can finally finish my work." he says, while he jams a nail through a wolfs paw. "What is pain, anyway?"

As he says this, the tape cuts, and I wake up.

----------


## Kraftwerk

*Fragment: Dark Bus*
I am sitting on a bus at night, looking out a window. The world is strange. I realize it is not night, but midday, its merely rainy. Somehow things look different, darker, more menacing. I can't explain.

----------


## Kraftwerk

*Fragment: False Awkening*
I awake, hearing my father shout time for school.
I awake, hearing my father shout time for school
I awake, hearing my father shout time for school.
I awake hearing nothing.
I awake and reality check, and am finally awake.

Good god that was bizarre.

----------


## Hidden

That is a pretty strange chain of FAs.  Too bad you didn't RC one awakening earlier.

----------


## Kraftwerk

It was very surreal. I laughed after I RC. I think my Sub Consious is a comedian...

----------


## Serenity

I'd be pretty annoyed with my sub-c if she kept waking me up like that!!

----------


## Kraftwerk

Actually, whats annoying me is that I reality check constantly, all the time, yet I never become lucid anymore. What the heck?!

----------


## Hidden

That's the great thing about lucid dreaming: there's only progress.  ::D:

----------


## Serenity

I have a post to make in DD about this... I did some sub-conscious talking last night  :smiley:

----------


## Kraftwerk

*The Goat*
The dream opens up to one of my classrooms at night. There are 3 jocks, raping a goat. I start screaming and run away. I trip, and get back up. A custodian wheels around the corner and I direct him to the classroom.
The dream cuts to a court room where the 3 goat-raping-jocks are dressed up in suits. The judge speaks:
"GUILTY! Your sentence will be for 6 months..." 

I wake up sweating in my bed. Creepy. Creepy. CREEPY.

----------


## Serenity

Wow! That's really, REALLY creepy!!  :Sad:

----------


## Hidden

o.o Freaky dream. =(

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *The Goat*
> The dream opens up to one of my classrooms at night. There are 3 jocks, raping a goat. I start screaming and run away. I trip, and get back up. A custodian wheels around the corner and I direct him to the classroom.
> The dream cuts to a court room where the 3 goat-raping-jocks are dressed up in suits. The judge speaks:
> "GUILTY! Your sentence will be for 6 months..." 
> 
> I wake up sweating in my bed. Creepy. Creepy. CREEPY.



Gut instinct tells me this is symbolic of the Annunaki raping Pan.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *Fragment: Dark Bus*
> I am sitting on a bus at night, looking out a window. The world is strange. I realize it is not night, but midday, its merely rainy. Somehow things look different, darker, more menacing. I can't explain.



Ah, sounds like you may have boarded the bus of Koomo.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Thanks for the insight waking nomad. My lucidity AND recall is coming back to me!
*Strange Lucidity*
I reality check, and am blind. I open my dream eyes, and see I'm standing outside my house. I close them again, and attempt to teleport.

I teleport to the toxic jungle from Nausicaa and the valley of the wind. I close my eyes again, enjoying only the sounds of the jungle. When I open my eyes, I open both my dream world eyes and real life eyes. The dream overlapping real life. I see both at once, I try to move my arm in real life, but its paralyzed. I can only move my dream arm. I try to step back into the dream, but the dream has faded almost into HI. The dream keeps fading until I am left with only real life. The paralysis goes away, and I get out of bed and reality check, just to make sure I was awake. Sure enough, I was awake and dreaming at the same time... Strangest experience I've had in a while
*Message from Jeff777*
Jeff commented on my dream journal :Sad: In my dream)
"Kraft... You must let your lucidity be an unladen bird. Let it soar.
*Walking in the woods*
This last fragment is a little surreal. I was walking through the woods with a couple of friends... Then we were running, and then leaping and sprinting over increasingly difficult terrain. One of my friends slips off a trees branch we were running on, and falls down into the abyss. I call her name but its to late. 
I wake up in a cold sweat.

----------


## Serenity

Very cool, Kraft!!

I need to add that Forest to my goals, one day  :smiley: 

Was Jeff777 referring to an unladen African or European swallow, by chance?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Very cool, Kraft!!
> 
> I need to add that Forest to my goals, one day 
> 
> Was Jeff777 referring to an unladen African or European swallow, by chance?



 So thats why he said unladen! XD

----------


## Serenity

Another dream goal...

I want to use a Holy Hand Grenade  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Another dream goal...
> 
> I want to use a Holy Hand Grenade



YES! This would be freakin awesome!!!!

*And the award goes to...*
I was at some awards ceremony, not for my school, but for the librarian aids only. They were playing Daft Punk. The head librarian handed out awards. She said:
"The first award, is the award for the good librarian aid. Come on up!", and with that, a young lady I'd never seen before came up and took the award.
"This award, is to the worst library aid we've had all year. You know who you are." The crowd remains silent. She drops the trophy on the ground and it shatters into one thousand pieces.
"Finally, We need to give out the award for our favorite library aid. COME ON UP KRAFTWERK (She called me by my RL name, but I'm not gonna use that here,)" I run up, and she hands me the trophy. Suddenly all the lights turn off. The musics gone. I hear a growling noise and then hear:
"_Buy it, use it, break it, fix it,
Trash it, change it, mail - upgrade it,
Charge it, pawn it, zoom it, press it,
Snap it, work it, quick - erase it,
Write it, cut it, paste it, save it,
Load it, check it, quick - rewrite it,
Plug it, play it, burn it, rip it,
Drag and drop it, zip - unzip it,
Lock it, fill it, call it, find it,
View it, code it, jam - unlock it,
Surf it, scroll it, pause it, click it,
Cross it, crack it, switch - update it,
Name it, rate it, tune it, print it,
Scan it, send it, fax - rename it,
Touch it, bring it, Pay it, watch it,
Turn it, leave it, start - format it.
_"
Suddenly a beat starts and lights start flashing. (Incase you don't know the song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8K90...eature=related ) Its a librarian Aid Rave! Someone comes up to me with a small tablet. "What is this I ask?"
"Its E. Take some." I do, and suddenly things get.. Weird. Hurray for dream drugs! I realize I know the girl that gave me the E, And she drags me out of the rave. "OK buddy. What were you doing out of class like that? Just standing around in the cafeteria? Come with me."
She drags me into a class room where the teachers gone. Everyone's just sitting around chatting.
"THIS IS ALL YOU BROUGHT ME BACK FOR? Theres a freakin rave in the gym!"
"Deal with it." She retorts. The teacher comes back in. He turns to me and asks me:
"I need you to get something for me. Its in the supply closet. Go on. Go get it."
I run out into the hallways. I feel the breeze on my face. I run, and run, and run through the hallways. I can't find the supply closet. I can find the Tuba Closet, I even found a room that had a plaque above it that said "Secret Staff-Only Rave Party", I tried to open it, but alas the door was locked. I keep running, and suddenly find the walls are lined with shelves. I'm inside of an immense bookstore. I begin to wonder how I got here, and try to find the entrance back into the school, but I can't. I run outside the book store. Its on the side of a huge canyon. I jump from the ledge and land in a stream. I hike through the woods to the other side of the canyon, and climb up the face until a helicopter comes behind me.
"Need a ride kid?" The helicopter pilot asks.
"Sure." I jump into the helicopter, and we fly away. I wake up.

Jeez. What an awesome dream. I went to an awesome party the night before, so that might have been where all the rave came from. But riding in the helicopter above the canyon. That was just... Beautiful... That... THAT was an awesome dream.

----------


## Serenity

Woooo!!

Still, if that teacher had let me go off on my own, I hope my dream self would say, "Fuck it, I'm going back to the rave!"

----------


## Kraftwerk

*FRAGMENT*
I was a male prostitute.

----------


## Serenity

Do you remember if it was hilarious or creepy?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Do you remember if it was hilarious or creepy?



Both. Because a female friend was the pimp, and this other girl was shoving money in my face and I was like "I'm not a man-whore..."

----------


## Hidden

> I teleport to the toxic jungle from Nausicaa and the valley of the wind.



I loved that movie.  ::D: 





> You must let your lucidity be an unladen bird. Let it soar.



Lol!  Good advice.

Good job breaking your dry spell.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Dear Reader. The following dream is probably the longest and most complex I've ever had barring the life dream. Please forgive me If I can't write it out properly.
*And now for a Stephen Strutmeyer Film....*
I hear a loud noise. Like that of a clock tick. TICK TOCK. I open the door to a house and walk inside TICK TOCK. I reality check. The ticking gets faster, and faster and faster, until it stops. I look around, and realize I'm not in my own house. I step outside. I am on my street. I think through all the dream goals I have, enjoying how extremely vivid it is. It is night, and day, at the same time. Am I even gonna ask? The first dream goal that comes to mind is that of super-speed. I sprint down the street, running faster than 'Flash'. I enjoy this sensation, but realize my street is much to long. I stop running, and see I'm almost to the end of it. I look around for something else fun to do, and see a car. I pick the car up, noting how heavy, yet how light, it is in my arms. I throw it at a house, and I can see a DC sitting inside, looking alarmed that a car just crashed through her window. I don't really care. I hear a faint ticking again, and walk back to the house. I go to the back yard, and decide I'd like to try teleporting. I decide on france, close my eyes, and visualize the effeil tower. I snap my fingers three times and jump, and when I open my eyes, I am not in France. I'm not even in my own body. MY BODY... Is gone. I don't have a body, I am a single point of consiousness, witnessing something I can't even think to describe. The best words I have for it, is a wheel raping a complex contraption. Everything goes black, and the words "98 Years later" Appear in white. I open my eyes (because it was black I assumed they were closed) and see a similar, yet more disturbing scene. It scares me, and disturbs me deeply, yet I'm not sure what I should do. Then everything goes black and the word "Meanwhile" comes up. I open my eyes, and my body is back. I'm standing on a street corner. I watch as a giant monster terrorizes the DCs. The monster is comprised of thousands of tentacle like fingers, with two legs, and two arms. The rest of him is just writhing fingers. He stops in his path, looks at me, and then turns to the wall he's facing, and makes an intricate shadow puppet display. It starts out as a bird flying, and morphs into a man being shot, and finally the monster attacking someone. I'm so amused with this I try it myself. I don't really think of what I want to do, so instead, I flip him off, and sure enough, two giant shadows of my hands appear on the wall. Suddenly, I hear a low voice. Like that voice you hear in the previews
"A film... That will change your life" I freak out and wonder where the voice is coming from. I can't find it. I search around, and run to where the thing was. He is there no longer.
"I film, that took 7 minutes to record." I freak out some more and start running
"A FILM.. THAT IS NOT YOUR WILDEST DREAMS COME TRUE, BUT YOUR WILDEST DREAMS." I freak out EVEN more and run EVEN faster.
"A STEPHEN STRUTMEYER FILM...." I stop, close my eyes, and hear a giant THUD.
"The dreams of.... KRAFTWERK" (But not kraftwerk, my real first name.) Everything goes white here, and suddenly text pops up on the whiteness (In black of course.) The text reads "_Have you ever wanted to learn how to make a movie? NOW YOU CAN, FOR A LOW, LOW, LOW, LOW, LOW PRICE OF 19.95. The course is easy, and takes a whole 7.57 SECONDS! Order now!"_
There is an abrupt scene change and I lose lucidity. I am suddenly back in that room. A girl I know runs in "KRAFTWERK. We have to go. SIXFLAGS CLOSES IN 10 MINUTES!!!"
I stare at her blankly, and remember all the dreams I've had about six flags. (What?...) I realize I am dreaming and follow her out the door. We come to some sort of party. Its a party where all of my friends was. I sensed it was a party I should be at. A voice, and a face, popped up in my minds eye.
"Kraftwerk... I have a job for you" He says
"You what?"
"Have a job for you. See that switch over there? Throw it. End the party." I run over to where the switch is, and flip off the lights. I run outside, and the man from my minds eye is standing right there.
"Good" He says "Now do it again!" I run in, and where the switch is, a big bulky jock is standing. He asks me if I'm going to flip this switch and I say no. I run outside the tent, and find power cords leading into it. I unplug all of them, and the dream goes black. I think I wake up, but its merely a false awakening. I want to go journal the amazing dream I've had, but I hear someone playing the piano down stairs. I check the time, and its 2:00 A.M. I run down, and see my dad playing the piano. I tell him to stop it, and go back upstairs. I start to journal down the dream, and wake up for realz, with the phrase "A stephen Strutmeyer Film" bouncing around in my mind.

COMMENTARY: First of all. I've never had a dream so vivid. I didn't even have to stabalize. Second: A lot a lot a lot of parts where left out. Why? You ask. Because I don't remember them. I did my best to bridge the parts I did remember, but I have a feelings you wouldn't want to read about anything else like machine on machine rape some more anyways. Third and last: In case you didn't catch it, the whole first part of the dream was a movie preview. A movie preview for my dreams. Now THAT is strange.

----------


## Serenity

That voice that does the movie trailers is Don Lafontaine... well...  he _originated_ the "voice" for the movie trailers. He's getting on in years now. I'm not even entirely sure if he's still alive, actually... something to google, one day. Anyways, so there's a name to your voice, hehe.

Ironically, I was thinking about movie trailers the other day  :tongue2:  Only because I had half-watched this movie (don't know the name, but it had Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, Jude Law and Jack Black in it) where Cameron Diaz's character produces movie trailers and she becomes plagued with this voice narrating her life like a trailer (because she's all work-stressed).

All in all, that was a very cool dream, Kraft!

----------


## Kraftwerk

> That voice that does the movie trailers is Don Lafontaine... well...  he _originated_ the "voice" for the movie trailers. He's getting on in years now. I'm not even entirely sure if he's still alive, actually... something to google, one day. Anyways, so there's a name to your voice, hehe.
> 
> Ironically, I was thinking about movie trailers the other day  Only because I had half-watched this movie (don't know the name, but it had Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, Jude Law and Jack Black in it) where Cameron Diaz's character produces movie trailers and she becomes plagued with this voice narrating her life like a trailer (because she's all work-stressed).
> 
> All in all, that was a very cool dream, Kraft!



May have been him then! Now I gotta work on making my dreams less hyper. It feels like I'm on crack. I need to slow things down, and make things more coherent.

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Holy crap. I saw this DJ and Nostalgiad pretty hard.
'Grats on your success.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Holy crap. I saw this DJ and Nostalgiad pretty hard.
> 'Grats on your success.



Thanks fabio! Where've you been?

----------


## cygnus

AND BUT SO, 98 YEARS LATER:

the narration for that last dream was awesome, kraft  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

Wow, awesome dream!  The part where your body disappeared sounds like a very interesting experience.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> AND BUT SO, 98 YEARS LATER:
> 
> the narration for that last dream was awesome, kraft



Why thanks cyg! I stuck it in the dream gallery because I thought it was interesting. Maybe in some paralel dimension, my dreams are all hit movies. 




> Wow, awesome dream!  The part where your body disappeared sounds like a very interesting experience.



It was very interesting. Oddly enough I had attempted a nap wild the other day where I completely lost all of my senses (Although I could regain them by focusing on them. I.E. I wonder if theres anything I'm hearing, then I could hear it or "I wonder if theres anything in the air I can smell" and I could smell whatever was there. I could feel my heart beating really hard if I focused) Sadly I didn't get to wild.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dear Reader. The following dream is probably the longest and most complex I've ever had barring the life dream. Please forgive me If I can't write it out properly.
> *And now for a Stephen Strutmeyer Film....*
> I hear a loud noise. Like that of a clock tick. TICK TOCK. I open the door to a house and walk inside TICK TOCK. I reality check. The ticking gets faster, and faster and faster, until it stops. I look around, and realize I'm not in my own house. I step outside. I am on my street. I think through all the dream goals I have, enjoying how extremely vivid it is. It is night, and day, at the same time. Am I even gonna ask? The first dream goal that comes to mind is that of super-speed. I sprint down the street, running faster than 'Flash'. I enjoy this sensation, but realize my street is much to long. I stop running, and see I'm almost to the end of it. I look around for something else fun to do, and see a car. I pick the car up, noting how heavy, yet how light, it is in my arms. I throw it at a house, and I can see a DC sitting inside, looking alarmed that a car just crashed through her window. I don't really care. I hear a faint ticking again, and walk back to the house. I go to the back yard, and decide I'd like to try teleporting. I decide on france, close my eyes, and visualize the effeil tower. I snap my fingers three times and jump, and when I open my eyes, I am not in France. I'm not even in my own body. MY BODY... Is gone. I don't have a body, I am a single point of consiousness, witnessing something I can't even think to describe. The best words I have for it, is a wheel raping a complex contraption. Everything goes black, and the words "98 Years later" Appear in white. I open my eyes (because it was black I assumed they were closed) and see a similar, yet more disturbing scene. It scares me, and disturbs me deeply, yet I'm not sure what I should do. Then everything goes black and the word "Meanwhile" comes up. I open my eyes, and my body is back. I'm standing on a street corner. I watch as a giant monster terrorizes the DCs. The monster is comprised of thousands of tentacle like fingers, with two legs, and two arms. The rest of him is just writhing fingers. He stops in his path, looks at me, and then turns to the wall he's facing, and makes an intricate shadow puppet display. It starts out as a bird flying, and morphs into a man being shot, and finally the monster attacking someone. I'm so amused with this I try it myself. I don't really think of what I want to do, so instead, I flip him off, and sure enough, two giant shadows of my hands appear on the wall. Suddenly, I hear a low voice. Like that voice you hear in the previews
> "A film... That will change your life" I freak out and wonder where the voice is coming from. I can't find it. I search around, and run to where the thing was. He is there no longer.
> "I film, that took 7 minutes to record." I freak out some more and start running
> "A FILM.. THAT IS NOT YOUR WILDEST DREAMS COME TRUE, BUT YOUR WILDEST DREAMS." I freak out EVEN more and run EVEN faster.
> "A STEPHEN STRUTMEYER FILM...." I stop, close my eyes, and hear a giant THUD.
> "The dreams of.... KRAFTWERK" (But not kraftwerk, my real first name.) Everything goes white here, and suddenly text pops up on the whiteness (In black of course.) The text reads "_Have you ever wanted to learn how to make a movie? NOW YOU CAN, FOR A LOW, LOW, LOW, LOW, LOW PRICE OF 19.95. The course is easy, and takes a whole 7.57 SECONDS! Order now!"_
> There is an abrupt scene change and I lose lucidity. I am suddenly back in that room. A girl I know runs in "KRAFTWERK. We have to go. SIXFLAGS CLOSES IN 10 MINUTES!!!"
> ...



Wow man wow. This reminds me of a dream I had about a movie. Check it out. Just look for Einstein in my DJ.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I'm just gonna copy this one from the blog out of lazyness...

*Vivid Dreams*
Dreams are getting more intense lately. I'm not sure why. Last night I dreamed I was a hitman for the mob. I was going to kill someone, when I got stabbed in the stomach and woke up. When I woke up there was an intense pain in my stomach, like I was gonna throw up. I ran to the bathroom, but couldn't throw up as hard as I tried. I curled up in a ball on the bathroom floor waiting for the pain to subside but it didn't I crawled back to my bed and pulled some sheets over me. It took my three more hours to get to sleep.

Thats not all though. My recall has gotten insanely better. I remember some dreams like I remember 10 minutes ago. Sometimes I wish I didn't.

----------


## Kraftwerk

No recall last night. I'm feeling lucky tonight. Maybe even lucid-lucky  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

Wow, that dream sounds super, super intense! o.0

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'm just gonna copy this one from the blog out of lazyness...
> 
> *Vivid Dreams*
> Dreams are getting more intense lately. I'm not sure why. Last night I dreamed I was a hitman for the mob. I was going to kill someone, when I got stabbed in the stomach and woke up. When I woke up there was an intense pain in my stomach, like I was gonna throw up. I ran to the bathroom, but couldn't throw up as hard as I tried. I curled up in a ball on the bathroom floor waiting for the pain to subside but it didn't I crawled back to my bed and pulled some sheets over me. It took my three more hours to get to sleep.
> 
> Thats not all though. My recall has gotten insanely better. I remember some dreams like I remember 10 minutes ago. Sometimes I wish I didn't.



So did you have the pain because of the dream, or the dream because of the pain?

----------


## Kraftwerk

> So did you have the pain because of the dream, or the dream because of the pain?



Pain from the dream. It carried over into the waking life. Strange.

----------


## Kraftwerk

*Dark Lucid Maze*
Part of this dream I'd prefer not to describe public-ally, so I'll just leave blank space where that was.

I was in a weird dark maze of some sort. I was also aware I was dreaming, but only vaguely. The walls of the maze were big pieces of fabric on metal hooks. I was running through the maze, looking for something. I saw several DCs, who looked like they were high. I ignored them and kept running. I tripped. I heard the words "Meanwhile in Gabrielles Dream" (Gabrielle is a friend of mine) and the scene changed breifly. Her dream consisted of several finding nemo style fish all swimming around and singing. I've yet to hear from her on what she actually dreamed about. I come back to the maze and keep running.
Thus ends the part of the dream I'd like to describe.
Then I wake up.

----------

